# RNE - ReNu Energy



## constable (3 November 2006)

Could be a possible buying opp. Did drop to 70 cents in july tho. Recent drop quite sharp. Great medium term i think anyone else please


----------



## CanOz (3 November 2006)

*Re: gdy*

I don't think the sellers have finished with this one yet. It might be a good shorting opportunity at the moment though.


----------



## Ranger (3 November 2006)

*Re: gdy*

I have held this stock for a few months, and it has been flucuating between 70c and $1.20 but their seems to be potential for it.


----------



## chops_a_must (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

This has broken out somewhat from its trading range today. Possibly because of what Tim Flannery said last night on Lateline.

"TONY JONES: Let's go to the radical solution. You've actually advocated for Australia closing down all coal-fired power stations and going to power rationing, creating a joint national scheme, like the Snowy Mountain scheme, to exploit geothermal power from the South Australia Cooper Basin. How would it work?

PROFESSOR TIM FLANNERY: I haven't talked about power rationing. I think that we do need to ultimately close down those coal-fired power plants but first we need to build the bridge to the new energy future. There are hot rocks in South Australia that potentially have enough embedded energy in them to run Australia's economy for the best part of a century. They are not being fully exploited yet but the technology to extract that energy and turn it into electricity is relatively straightforward.

TONY JONES: Is it there? I mean, is it there at the time? I know there are pilot plants in the Cooper Basin. How much of an effort, a national effort, would it take to take that further as you pointed out, and make a grid starting from there, spreading out to the rest of the country?

PROFESSOR TIM FLANNERY: If we started off on a raw footing, so this is the big investment in our future, the big Snowy Mountain scheme, to secure our future as the world’s mineral processor and mineral extraction area, I think we could probably do a very large amount of that within a decade. We've got the north-south railway now. We simply need to build on that, we need to reorient our grid, but first and foremost, we need to prove up these technologies. So we need a large investment in both solar-thermal and geothermal technologies, because both have huge potential in this area to produce abundant cheap electricity and they don't have the sort of problem we have with nuclear. Part of the issue with nuclear is it is so politically contentious and perhaps that's why it's on the agenda, but it also makes it more difficult to use in Australia to move forward, and frankly, I think there are better options."

http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/content/2006/s1842715.htm

Or watch/ listen to the interview here:
http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/


----------



## KIWIKARLOS (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

These guys have had so many setbacks whilst trying to drill their pilot wells it is extremely likely they will need to do more share placements to raise capital, particularily since they mised out on recent gov grants which were handed to similar projects elsewhere.

I like the tech and the potential but not the investment atm.


----------



## chops_a_must (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> These guys have had so many setbacks whilst trying to drill their pilot wells it is extremely likely they will need to do more share placements to raise capital, particularily since they mised out on recent gov grants which were handed to similar projects elsewhere.
> 
> I like the tech and the potential but not the investment atm.



What are the other projects that got funding ahead of the projects that GDY operate?


----------



## YChromozome (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				chops_a_must said:
			
		

> What are the other projects that got funding ahead of the projects that GDY operate?




LOL, excellent point - Petratherm (ASXTR) got a grant to explore HDR in China last year. The only reason why they forgot to disclose how much the grant was worth to the market was the fact that it was worth an entire $50,000. It probably cost that much to jump through the hoops to write the grant. Yesterday they announced they would explore Spain. I did wonder if they wanted to finish one project first, or if they want to spread and burn money thinly over lots of projects.

In comparison, GDY first got a grant of $5 million for Habanero 1. They later asked and was awarded an extra $1.5 million "top up". In late 2005, GDY was also awarded a $5 million REDI Grant. 

The "other companies" also don't have the big name backing such as Origin Energy and Woodside Petroleum on the shareholders registry.

Talking of the GDY shareholder's registry, I believe Tim Flanery's name is there too.


----------



## YChromozome (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				KIWIKARLOS said:
			
		

> These guys have had so many setbacks whilst trying to drill their pilot wells.




True, but as stated in the last shareholder information briefing, they are addressing these issues. You have to remember the set backs have been in tasked performed every day in the mining and gas industry, and by companies that service these industries, not in the geothermal technology itself. 

However if you were to make a comparison to the other players in Australia, name a competitor that has actually drilled two wells to the finished depth, proven the temperature gradient and finial temperature, performed hydraulic stimulation, proven the reservoir doesn't leak and performed a circulation test, even though a plug partly blocked one well?

They certainly have a lot more runs on the board than any other company, and who is to say a competitor won't stumble on any of the above. What would happen if a reservoir leaked?


----------



## reece55 (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Guys
I wouldn't be investing my hard earned in good ole GDY!

The problem with them is:

1. They invested almost $90 Mil in their hole they were developing and lost it all. The Government in fact is very annoyed that they invested the REDI money in the entity in the first place, so I wouldn't be expecting another grant from the Government; and

2. Even if Habanero (now no 3!) proves to have the right geological mix to create the power, my understanding is that it would cost a mint to transport to the customer. Whilst their presentations always gloss over how wonderful a test plant would be, I have never seen them relay how they intend on supplying it to the customer - why, because it just isn't feasible!

They have $4.7 Mil in the bank and are burning it up rapidly/  I would have thought they would have a very hard time raising money. However, the share price jump would indicate that perhaps the brokers are able to give them a placement! The only thing holding them up here is the names on the registry - ORG and WPL. If not for that, this Company would have been finished, period. I mean the Company is capped at $100 Mil and is actually now well behind say Petratherm (capped at significantly less with a project that looks like getting up).

Cheers


----------



## LifeisShort (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> Guys
> I wouldn't be investing my hard earned in good ole GDY!
> 
> The problem with them is:
> ...




Perhaps all is needed is someone competent in drilling techniques instead of burning money techniques and cocking up everything they touch. I wouldn't trust them with my fish as they'd probably turn my pond into a natural disaster area requiring a 100m government grant for clean up. They need to visit a playground and practice drilling with tonka trucks in the sandpit. I didn't think it was rocket science to drill holes but then again if it is then they are under qualified.


----------



## YChromozome (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> 1. They invested almost $90 Mil in their hole they were developing and lost it all.




Actually, the said $90 million went into two 'holes' (aka Wells) and the hydraulic stimulation of the heat exchanger. While one well may be lost, the company still retains the other well, the hydraulically stimulated heat exchanger and greatly reduced risk is actually proving the exchanger. 

They don't need to start from scratch. They just need to drill one more well into the heat exchanger.



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> The Government in fact is very annoyed that they invested the REDI money in the entity in the first place, so I wouldn't be expecting another grant from the Government




The REDI grant was not the first, but actually the last grant. It was awarded for the development of Kalina Cycle.

I'm sure under the skin the Howard Government is annoyed at any money invested in renewable energy rather than what it sees as job and GDP creating coal technologies.  I doubt they actually care where the money for renewables goes, they just know they must spray a little money around a couple of renewable companies to win a couple of votes and keep the public believing they are doing something. [ . . while they continue to work on Geosequestration]



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> 2. Even if Habanero (now no 3!) proves to have the right geological mix to create the power




The well is just a means to bring heated water to the surface. The heat exchanger transfers heat to the water and the binary power plant on the surface "creates the power", or really transfers the power. At the end of the day, its just a well. All it has to do is intercept the heat exchanger. The geological mix is in the horizontally fractured granite, something that was proven by GDY a couple years back during hydraulic stimulation.  



			
				reece55 said:
			
		

> . .  my understanding is that it would cost a mint to transport to the customer. Whilst their presentations always gloss over how wonderful a test plant would be, I have never seen them relay how they intend on supplying it to the customer - why, because it just isn't feasible!




My understanding GDY has had reports from a variety of sources over the years. Possibly the first was the basis of the IPO prospectus, the most recent has been work done by Transgrid who operate 12,000km of HV networks in NSW. They indicate the HVDC network (similar to Murraylink inter connector between SA and VIC and the recently completed Basslink between the mainland and TAS) would add about $5 to $10 MW/h to the costs.

Transgrid would hope they are correct, they also feature on that shareholder's register and have money to lose if you are correct and simply power transmission at those distances is not feasible!


----------



## YChromozome (8 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				LifeisShort said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust them with my fish as they'd probably turn my pond into a natural disaster area requiring a 100m government grant for clean up.




Actually that was Lapindo Brantas and part stakeholder, Santos (ASX:STO), in Java.

But don't worry, Century Resources (Who drilled Hab 2) was called in to halt the flow of the mud. I believe this has failed and the Indonesian government intend to put some concrete balls down the hole to stem the flow. But it wont be a government grant, I believe Lapindo will be given a 30 day account of which Santos will have a share.

Look on the bright side, Century Resources will have some experience should GDY get into this trouble and there won't be 15,000 people homeless, the relocation of a major highway, rail link and gas pipeline at the Innamincka site to worry about. 

But it does prove things do go wrong, even to profitable and experienced oil and gas operators. Geodynamic's one failed well is insignificant to something like the current problem in Java.



			
				LifeisShort said:
			
		

> They need to visit a playground and practice drilling with tonka trucks in the sandpit. I didn't think it was rocket science to drill holes but then again if it is then they are under qualified.




The retrieval of the plug that fell to the bottom of Habanero 2 was the responsibly of Halliburton which is a multinational company operating in 120 countries providing services for oil and gas exploration. The side track operations, I believe was contracted to Century Resources a division of Downer EDI Limited's oil and gas division.

Both companies service the oil and gas industry each day, but it would appear things do go wrong. I wouldn't insult either and say they need to practice drilling with tonka trucks in the sandpit!


----------



## LifeisShort (9 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Did I mention that I like what they are trying to achieve? Unfortunately there is no confidence at present in them......until they show some results ort put out some positive news (governments grants excluded).


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				YChromozome said:
			
		

> My understanding GDY has had reports from a variety of sources over the years. Possibly the first was the basis of the IPO prospectus, the most recent has been work done by Transgrid who operate 12,000km of HV networks in NSW. They indicate the HVDC network (similar to Murraylink inter connector between SA and VIC and the recently completed Basslink between the mainland and TAS) would add about $5 to $10 MW/h to the costs.
> 
> Transgrid would hope they are correct, they also feature on that shareholder's register and have money to lose if you are correct and simply power transmission at those distances is not feasible!



Technically it ts feasible, no question there. Economics is the issue and it basically comes down to the scale of generation and required reliability of transmission (which in turn is largely a function of scale).

For the record, there is also a HVDC link between NSW and Queensland. That is the smaller of the two NSW - Qld interconnectors just as Murraylink is the smaller of the two Vic - SA interconnectors.

Build 5MW and all you need is some local load to take the power.

Build 50MW and you need a grid connection but it doesn't really matter how reliably it's done or where it joins the existing grid. If your plant goes offline then at that level there aren't really any consequences for the grid as a whole.

Make it 500MW and there's no avoiding the need for proper connection to the EHV network. And either you run the line to an existing point of large capacity or there is no option other than to upgrade capacity on the existing network. A single 500MW source which can trip all at once wouldn't be acceptable for connection in SA but would be OK in Qld / NSW / Vic. 

Build it up to 5000MW and it becomes a major centre of generation with all the transmission infrastructure that involves. You wouldn't realistically want to feed all of that into just one state unless you're also going to do a major upgrade of interconnectors between the states. At this level the whole thing gets very complex in terms of what is required since if anything goes wrong then it could easily bring down the entire grid. At this level we're necessarily talking about multiple lines from multiple generating units, preferably without all of those lines running parallel to each other.


----------



## TheRage (19 February 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hi does anyone have any idea about the trading halt on this share. The ASX announcement mentioned something about the USA rig. Is the company looking to issue more rights to pay for the rig?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Hi folks,

GDY ..... currently trading in "no man's land" on the
chart, but expect some very significant news, around
19-22062007, as 2 major and positive time cycles
come out to play ..... 

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## Spaghetti (5 June 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I have bought into GDY for a long term hold. I sold GRK as I felt it was undervalued for the sector until now. Perhaps it has more room to grow the price but am happy to take significant profit and invest in the big boy of Geothermal energy.

Thanks for all your information Ychromosone, very well researched.


----------



## Sprinter79 (5 June 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I was wondering if anyone was going to mention this one. Up all but 10% on the day with moderate volume. It came up on my scan as a buy at 1.21, but didn't have any spare money (ah, the life of a public servant) hahaha


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (5 June 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Sprinter79 said:


> I was wondering if anyone was going to mention this one. Up all but 10% on the day with moderate volume. It came up on my scan as a buy at 1.21, but didn't have any spare money (ah, the life of a public servant) hahaha




I was not expecting the solid rise today and sold @ $1.285 ,which is mortifying(trading today without a screen in front of you has its limits).......besides selling I am keen to buy back into this share ,but plenty of time as the rig sailing from Texas will not arrive tomorrow by DHL....but when it does arrive in months to come,I would not be suprised if this share will rise like the rig itself. Whether you buy @1.21 or more the share has its merits if you follow the news.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

GDY will be the first of it's kind to provide a jorc compliant geothermal resource. Petratherm haven’t even drilled their first hole yet, lol, so when they do, maybe I'll take a look at them, seriously. We all know the obstacles this company has overcome, and not to say there won't be more difficulties in the future, but I have to keep reminding myself what is at stake here. I'm not talking about the obvious, clean energy, which is what initially drew me to the company, always thinking green, I'm talking about the jorc compliant reserve, and when all the info on it's actual size and potential are released to the market, where the sp is headed. Based on their current "estimates" of 50 billion barrels of oil equivalent.............well........you do the math and tell me where u think the sp will top 
I note a few people talking about the costs associated in getting it to the grid, due to their location. Well, I think once introduce, the carbon trading scheme is going to take care of that. All of this subject matter is highly speculative of course.
I love the idea of geothermal energy, and will probably invest in several companies over the coming yrs, but for now, GDY's the one to be on, in my humble opinion. The upside potential is huge 
I do own a small parcel of shares in GDY, but u guy's probably worked that out already.


----------



## purple (25 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

yup, Stormbringer, GDY's thge most advanced of the geo thermal stocks. haven't done much research into GDY myself...

when's the JORC coming out, any idea?


----------



## BankRoller (25 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I've been reading into a few other geotherm up and comers. GRK is a world bank subsidised company. I've been reading into their projects.

geotherms: GRK, PTR, GHT.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

If they commence drilling sometime in august, and are successful without to many delay's, then they should be able to complete the circulation test around october-november, which will gives us the defined geothermal resource.

As bankroller has stated, there are many others who are planning to develope this resource, and I for one will be watch their developments closely. Petrotherm I think will be the next to step up to the mark, more than likely. They tend to blow their own horn alot, when actually all they have done is some modelling and tested for the relative strength of the heat source. Still early days for them, but I think ultimately they will succeed in their desired goals. If I was a gambling man, I’d by them tomorrow, but would prefer to see them successfully drill their first hole before investing the hard earnt cash.


----------



## stormbringer (25 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Looking at GWR, they are the dark horse here, well underway in their plans and also in the process of securing some interesting tenements, watch closely, they might be in the running to take second place.


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

sometimes the companies that tend to loudly proclaim their molehills speed along a little quicker than the companies with quiet mountains.

just the nature of the market which is so thirsty for news.

the geothermals and renewables as a whole has undergone a little consolidation. i think they will come back with a vengeance soon and we'll see some strong price increases.


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

GWR? is that ticker right?

GWR:AU 
Golden West Resources Ltd 
Gold mining?

or have they diversified theirgold mining into geothermal mining?


----------



## stormbringer (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

lol, sorry m8, should have read GHT. BTW, take a look at GDY's chart, looking good for a possible breakout. Let me know what u think. As you've stated, could be some upward momentum for the sector, time will tell.


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

ok having a look at the sector, and the geothermals themselves, GDY appears to have been the strongest in this consolidation period. some liek TEY have dropped to near 1/2 of their year highs.

still poor volume though for the sector overall.


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

table with sector comparison

table with sector comparison

table with sector comparison

table with sector comparison


----------



## purple (26 July 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

chartwise, I can't really say...it appears to be the old symm. triangle forming, but I would rest more on the fundamentals of the sector as a whole...

and also the gathering green movements

and also John/Kevin to lock horns and stir up some dust about carbon trading, credits to geothermals etc soon!!


----------



## Egabeava (13 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Here's an article on GDY, looking forward for the results. http://www.theage.com.au/news/busin...es-hot-interest/2007/08/12/1186857344494.html


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hi, I haven't used this forum before, but feel like a good old cut and paste job is in order. I took this from HC, but it is relevant to the discussions on this thread:

"For the emerging geothermal sector, there are two distinct phases of challenges that must be encountered. In the short term, there is the technical risk of drilling and managing temperatures/pressures. Upon completion of the geothermal well, establishing a reservoir that demonstrates constant flow and near-constant temperatures will be critical. From there, surface operations, such as producing electrons from heat, are well established, and not bound by the same risk-premiums that will be attached to earlier phases.

The real problem, one that has until now inhibited the entire industry, is locating an area with the specific qualities required for economic heat extraction. With the heat exchange occuring up to 5000m underground, it is impossible to predict the quality of the resource before target depth is reached.

The cost of deep drilling runs upward of several million dollars per well, and more if delays are encountered. There is no way to infer anything but the temperature of a full scale well, and even this inference is a guideline only. It will continue to be difficult for GEO companies to simply acquire a series of GELs and prove an extractable resource. The cost is inhibitive, and the success rate is not understood, but could be estimated to be low.

Unless the right combination of temperature, pressure, flow rates, depth, containabilty (to operate as a closed loop), and fracturing is displayed, the viabilty of the operation will be compromised. The proven exponenial correlation between temperature and output is well understood. If temperatures towards the high two-hundreds are not achieved, a project will most likely generate too few electrons for the static capex.

This inhibitive entry barrier has been overcome once. There is one exception to the logic, and that is GDY.

GDY sourced what were understood to be the hottest granite bodies in Australia. Through a combination of foresight and sheer luck, they struck upon a resource that is unprecedented in quality. The Inamincka project showed temperatures that approach 300C, and natural fractures that allowed strong communication within the system. The system itself is actually part of a reservoir that is full of water at enormous pressure, proving that the reservoir is fully contained and will operate as a closed loop. The company had intended, at first, to simply intersect dry rocks, and pump many millions of litres of water into the system as the geofluid. This huge cost, and the risks, have been romoved entirely.

To have established a resource like this was, in the eyes of many, an absolute fluke. I would never have expected to see the quality displayed by HAB1,2. It is an advantage that is so thoroughly huge, it is difficult to assess and price the implications. The barrier to entry that is very real will continue to suffocate the sector as a whole, but GDY has entire immunity.

Genuine dominance in a sector that is about to see proof-of-concept makes GDY an attractive company, and the current sell down only enhances the value and upside offered.

With the upcoming need for national power capacity increases, and the difficulty in meeting this bulk with anything but coal or geothermal, the lack of alternative defined and viable geothermal resources puts GDY in a unique position over the coming years.

There is no alternative exposure to the geothermal sector that has the required geological characteristics to provide geothermal energy at around $45/MWh.

I cannot reasonably tell holders they should continue to hold, but only point out that GDY holds a strong geological advantage in a sector that gives every indicator of success. The time will come when the impending business model GDY are developing will attract investment from the wider market community. The fundamentals on this company are outstanding, and with so much else going on (Kalina, Rig, Erorka, REDI, Flow tests, Demo Plant, Scaling-Up, etc.) the good times of cheap buying will not be sustainable."


There is little qusetion that GDY is the only geothermal company that is realistically positioned to exploit commercially viable geothermal resources. GDY has just today demonstrated successful drilling, as was outlined in the update.

This is by far the most appropriate, least risky and most promising exposure to the geothermal sector, no contest whatsoever.

Alternatives (pure Geos) have vastly inferior geothermal resources, and all thermal data indicates a business model that will not be competitive with nuclear. GDY will continue it's ascent to complete sector dominance.


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Further to that, also copied from HC,

"Making the assumption that drilling and flow tests proceed successfully, there is ongoing geological upside. The flow tests and demonstration plant construction will not be static phases for the Lightning Rig. The management are acutely aware of the need to retain the services of EWS, and enhance their skills with continuous drilling. This, and an ample budget, will allow GDY to drill continuously over the coming months and years.

HAB3 is intersecting a geological unit that is unsurpassed in quality, but it is unlikely that the conditions it displays are the most promising in the GELs. With multiple wells, planned, the probability of HAB3 intersecting the best combination of fracturing and volume is low. Despite the incredibly encouraging results, and the previous flow rates that were too high for normal prediction, the best is overwhelmingly likely yet to come.

Further HAB wells will intersect a variety of conditions, all based around the natural fractured reservoir system that permeates the area. By natural variation, some of the wells will allow for much higher flow rates and significantly higher economic extraction of heat.

By allowing drilling to continue, GDY will not only extend the resource, but it is very likely that the resource will be upgraded in grade to allow for a more efficient extraction."


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

and to put numbers to it....


"The costs for the production are almost entirely based on intitial capex, with ongoing opex being low, and fuel costs being negligable. The $/MWh is largely derived form how many electrons you can squeeze out of a fixed cost well/power plant. A higher temperature allows for the production of more electrons per dollar spent on capex/opex.

An example is outlined below, using GRK as a case study, though the logic applies broadly across the industry.

(The ratio of MWthermal:MWelectric is a standard calculation designed by the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, and are where I base my calculations from. All other details are derived form the companies themselves.)

At 210C (the reasonable and expected final target for GRK), there will be roughly $85/MWh in electricity costs. On top of this, there will is about $5/MWh operating costs (using GDY's figure, which should be fairly constant across operations). This is a total of $90/MWh. Transmission costs will be minimal enough not to include in a price calculation.

This price is not competitive with nuclear, the other realistic option for sustainable base-load energy production.

For comparison, GDY, who have a temperature target of 270C-290C, will be able to produce the electricity much cheaper and more competitively. From 210C to 270C, there is in increase in power output of over 100%. It will cost GDY roughly $40/MWh in electricity costs, $5/MWh in operating costs, and $8 in transmission costs, for a total of $53/MWh. Using a figure of 290C brings this total down to around $45/MWh.

Essentially, capex will be the same across the board, as will opex. The calculations above ONLY take temperature into consideration. The do not even allow upside/downside for flow rates, reservoir volume, reservoir surface area, natural saturation, etc.

To say GDY will ONLY produce electricity 50% cheaper than the nearest competitior assumes the competitor establishes a project with the same world-leading characteristics as the Habanero project. The probability of such a resource being repeated are low, and, as such, to say GDY will produce electrons for 50% cheaper is quite a conservative statement.

On top of the natural geological advantage, there is of course the Kalina Cycle, and the further increase in efficiency that may be upwards of 20%. This has not been used in calculations simply to outline the quality of the geothermal resource itself.

These facts are not hidden from the market. "


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

regarding upcoming opportunities....

"On top of thermal efficiencies, there will be the income from our 47% stake in Exorka International. The income generated will increase our potential dividend per MWh generated.

Many of the most exciting technologies that could utilise geothermal are still emerging. Australia's vast reserves of vanadium are beginning to be exploited as excellent energy storage devices (as being demonstrated at an Australian windfarm). This technology is in complete infancy, but the scope for the services of companies like Exorka International would be large. Sink a geothermal well, set up a 15MW station, charge the vanadium on site - bingo, you have an exportable energy product for national and global distribution.

Not a next-day development, but an illustration of the upcoming need for geothermal in both niche and mainstream applications."


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

and of course there is ongoing upside:


"One large benefit for GDY holders is that the HAB1/HAB2 system demonstrated multiple sites for heat exchange. The first major fracture region for heat exchange was intersected a few hundred metres from the total depth of the well, but beneath that (a couple of hundred metres, from memory) was another, even larger area of fracturing, with a correspondingly larger heat exchanger surface area/volume. The SA/V ratio has a direct impact upon efficiency, with the SA playing the major role in heat exchange, and the volume influencing the flow rates.

The results are counter-intuitive. At increasing depth, there are decreasing unloading forces, which are the primary cause of natural fractures. Under normal circumstances, the pursuit of higher temperatures/pressures/flow rates would be hindered by the decreasing availability of suitable heat exchange zones. Not so for GDY.

The current trend, demonstrated through drilling, shows an increase in permeability as depth increases. The target depth of HAB3 depends on how much risk the company is willing to accept at the time (unfortunately, risk increases exponentially with depth, and the lightning rig is no exception). Current eveidence would suggest that the deeper, hotter HAB3 may intersect a reservoir significantly larger in SA/volume than the previous intersections.

GDY has demonstrated many unique exceptions to the rules, but this one has a very large impact on the viability of the project. You can have huge temperatures and pressures, but they won't mean anything if they don't have sufficient SA for heat exchange, and volume for unimpeded flow.

Multiple heat exchangers will also facilitate selective generation output, which may be very useful as resources eventually become depleted. New areas of exchange can be utilised, and flow restricted, without the need for capital-intensive drilling.

From where the company is right now, there is large upside for reservoir upgrades, and minimal downside, as, at the very least, the world's largest HFR reservoir will be one of the first structures intersected by HAB3."


----------



## eucalyptus (27 August 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

On scope:

"A point to note would be the absence of Lightning Rig propaganda. It is a point easily overlooked, but GDY have never detailed the specific capabilities and design outlines of the Lightning Rig. The team are playing this out low key, seeding as little information to the market as possible. Besides a few site-inspections (Westpac Reps were recently onsite) and the odd ad (I have only seen one, in Petroleum magazine), this has been a remarkably quiet lead-up to drilling. To learn more about the lightning rig took a good chunk of my time, and that was just to find the info. My point is this - the industry is riddled with doubt and miscalculations. Information comes from one or two limited sources, and is incomplete to say the least. With details on the rig being difficult to acquire, and no precedent to the drilling GDY are proposing, wiser investors have no choice but to attach risk premiums to the drilling process. A similar lack of information clouds the flow test.

To address your comment more specifically, it is difficult, at this stage, to place an upper valuation limit on GDY's Cooper Basin operations. Despite the palpable fear that drilling may fail, it does not seem the likely outcome to me, and a successful flow test will allow GDY to prove a bankable resource. Through a combination of equity and debt financing, the initial capex for the first ~500MW will see GDY emerge with a multi-billion dollar business, which will continue to scale up until supply reaches demand (which could arguably take hundreds of years).

Exactly how many billions it is worth will be determined by exchanger efficiencies and conversion technologies (both of which GDY dominate). The point in focus is that any valuation applied now merely represents a chosen moment in the dynamic future of this company, as reserves are expanded and capacity replicated horizontally. Inamincka alone can support tens of thousands of MW, and that is before resource expansion and reserve upgrades.

The inability to cap the upside of a successful GDY will see a successful flow test provide multiples from this SP. Once the development risk is removed, there will be no obstacles of equal risk to threaten the viability. From there, the NPV of the project will rush higher appropriately.

Stay well and be merry, we have an interesting week on the market."


----------



## adambosso (29 October 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

October 29, 2007 Media Release
Geodynamics and Origin Energy Agree On $105M Joint Venture
Geodynamics Limited will seek shareholder approval for Origin Energy Ltd to farm-in to
its South Australian geothermal tenements as part of a $105.6 million deal.
The two companies have executed a binding Heads of Agreement for Origin to farm-in
to 30 per cent of Geodynamics’ SA geothermal tenements, along with 30 per cent of its
Lightning drilling rig.
In addition to its 30% share of on-going project expenditure, Origin will contribute up to
$105.6 million towards all project cash costs comprising $96 million plus an additional
$9.6 million should Geodynamics, as Operator, complete its Stage One ‘proof of
concept’ phase by 31 March 2008 within a defined budget.
Origin also intends to retain its current equity interest in Geodynamics of approximately
10 per cent.
Geodynamics Chairman Martin Albrecht said the farm-in was an important step in the
Company’s plans to develop the vast Cooper Basin resource.
“Farm-in agreements are common for companies like Geodynamics with large natural
resources requiring large capital investment,” he said.
Mr Albrecht said his Board unanimously supported the proposal as a prudent step in
minimising risk for all shareholders and giving greater certainty in the provision of
funding for the next stages of the development of the Cooper Basin resource. The
Board would therefore be seeking shareholder approval at an Extraordinary General
Meeting to be held in December.
“Geodynamics view this proposed farm-in as an enormous vote of confidence from
Origin in what we have achieved to date,” he said.
“We are excited that we have a recognised partner with a quality balance sheet and
reputation for the long-term commercialisation journey.
“If approved by shareholders, this deal will enable the Company to accelerate its
commercialisation plans to the next stage of its business development with funding for
the Cooper Basin project in place.”
The South Australian tenements and drilling rig will be placed into an unincorporated
joint venture structure and Geodynamics will be the operator with 70 per cent
participation.

lovely news


----------



## mlevit (4 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I am currently looking in investing into the geothermal industry and have started looking at GDY only recently.

I have a few questions for those who know more than me 

1. I terms of geothermal energy, when would you be expecting a fairly large increase in both production and use Australia?

2. At what price would you recommend to invest in GDY?

3. How much growth would you expect in the next few years or so? Next decade? and by 2020?


----------



## greenfs (4 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



mlevit said:


> I am currently looking in investing into the geothermal industry and have started looking at GDY only recently.
> 
> I have a few questions for those who know more than me
> 
> ...




Regarding questions 1 & 3 I would suggest you do your own research by reading extensively through GDY's website and by using Google or some other search engine. 

Regarding questiion 2 I note that Origin Energy as a 10% shareholder has very recently confirmed its strong support for GDY. 

However given there is no established revenue stream and therefore no positive cash flows, it is impossible to say what is a good price at which to buy into this stock. However, the longer you wait the lower the risk factor, but also you will get less return on your investment. 

My best guess is that you should buy some shares now and consider continuing to add more over time so that you achive an average cost of buying the stock. Good luck.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



mlevit said:


> I am currently looking in investing into the geothermal industry and have
> started looking at GDY only recently.
> 
> I have a few questions for those who know more than me
> ...




1. GDY should be the first producer and will prob end up in a industry
leading position...alternative power wont take off until after labor win the election and deliver 
100% on the promises. RE: Kyoto.

2. no idea....GRK PTR GHT look to be better value.

3. If (some would say when) the technology is proven and Australia 
ratifies the Kyoto treaty etc then the growth should explode...just keep 
in mind that theres only so many "hot rocks" out there.

I'm watching, not holding any above mentioned.


----------



## ta2693 (6 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

11-09-07  	Healy, Robert Anthony  	5.46  	8.36  	6,000,000
I am very happy to see them again in GDY.
They are pretty smart investor and appear in early stage of PDN, ELK.
I put a small money in GDY aimed for long term capital growth.


----------



## ta2693 (20 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

The trading behavior of gdy is very suspicious and I think pro are accumulating.
It is hold very well in today's bear market. tomorrow it may run a little bit harder.


----------



## robert toms (20 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Not GDY but look at petratherm today PTR I think...a $50 million donation from the Coalition govt to enable their hot rocks site in the Flinders Ranges...I would like to follow the political donation trail with this one...well connected I believe.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 November 2007)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Ive been watching petratherm falling for the last few weeks and looks like i missed the entry...nice 11% rise today.


----------



## Garrick (10 December 2007)

*GDY not full of hot air*

With the new Labor Govn't, and buzz words like global warming, cabon emissions & the Kyoto protocol I don't see GDY as going anywhere but UP.
Origin Energy have just bought in with a 30% stake of the South Aust holdings.  Pretty sure Santos has about 5 to 8% stake. I sit up and listen when the 'Big Boys' start to buy in.
One of the long term claims is that GDY will be able to provide 15 times as much power as the Snowy Mountains Hydroelectric Scheme.
The water used in their process of getting heat from hot fractured rocks deep beneath (4000 to 5000 metres) is fully recirculated.
For alternative power generation this stock seems to meet all the long term environmentally friendly requirements. ie base load power (24/7), no carbon emissions, reserves to last at least 50 years, competetive cost with coal & gas (especially if carbon tax is applied in the future) and no wastage of water.

The only down fall that I can see is that the company is in a very early stage of development, the deep holes required cost a lot and power transmission lines are req'd.  They have already done some tests and the heat transfer technology seems to work.

I'm seriously thinking of buying in BIG.  Does anyone have good/bad views on this stock ???

I currently have a small holding in GDY. ie < 1000 shares


----------



## shaunm (10 December 2007)

*Re: GDY not full of hot air*

Yeah these guys are definitely on my watch list. The issue is the distance from main centres but the cost factor will probably lower as energy prices rise and Governments start contributing.


----------



## travwj (5 February 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Good news for GDY holders...Habanero 3 well has been completed and the drill rig is being moved to a new location for a new well to be drilled. SP did jump a little with the news.

Trav


----------



## Kelpie (11 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Does anyone want to have a stab as to the sudden drop in SP today? The only news (after lunch and after the SP started falling) was not bad really news ........


----------



## travwj (11 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Would liketo know why the price dropped as well. The news was mainly positive. They have had a little delays, but are ahead of schedule for the new well....other than that i have no idea why there would be such a big drop in one day.

Any info would be great.

Trav


----------



## YChromozome (11 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I would say it has to do with one of the R words - if that is Recession or Risk.

Geodynamic's is a potentially risky stock, and with more confirmation that the world is falling into a global recession means it is more likely investors will convert GDY into cash.


----------



## peteai (12 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I just hope that there is not more to the SP drop than sentiment.
Maybe when the bears are out neutral news is good enough reason to sell.
When the market is optimistic this same news would probably cause a jump in SP.

If the world and Aus gets serious about reducing CO2 (which is likely) and 
GDY gets the concept working (I can only guess this probabilty) the current SP will look extremely cheap given it is :

BASE LOAD
   NO EMISSIONS
*CHEAP* 

To me that means it would be  clearly the best of all energy sources.
EG I don't see clean coal being ready for a long time.
And GDY will be ready to deliver just about the time I think Aus will start really doing something about climate change.

I welcome any opinions on this.

_____________
PETEAI


----------



## Kelpie (27 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Thanks for the response peteai. From a T/A point of view, seems fairly volatile.... will we see a further drop to the ~1.20 mark again?


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



peteai said:


> I just hope that there is not more to the SP drop than sentiment.
> Maybe when the bears are out neutral news is good enough reason to sell.
> When the market is optimistic this same news would probably cause a jump in SP.
> 
> ...



From the technical (electricity not share price) perspective:

1. Geothermal is _at least _as flexible in operation as a coal or nuclear plant. It can be dispatched just like any fossil fuel plant, has mechanical intertia etc so is very "good" as far as grid operation is concerned. Since there's no minimum boiler feed to worry about, it should actually be more flexible than coal or nuclear - so it's suited to intermediate as well as base load.

2. Other than hydro, it is the only non-fossil or nuclear technology which can deliver baseload generation without the use of external storage (which is prohibitively expensive). And the geothermal resource on mainland Australia is a lot larger than the untapped hydro resource.

3. The BHP mine expansion in SA means that SA needs additional generating capacity. Only about one third of SA's current generating capacity is well suited for baseload application - so it makes sense for any new plant to be high capital cost / low running cost given that the mine will operate 24/7.

4. Other than nuclear or successful carbon capture from coal, it is the only realistic means by which total generation can be increased whilst reducing total emissions over the long term. 

5. The BIG downside is the location. Cooper Basin is the middle of nowhere as far as the grid is concerned. And transmission over that distance will mean a significant energy loss and likely the use of _very_ high transmission voltages (possibly double that of any other line in Australia). That won't be cheap.

6. Timing is significant too. I like their plan for a real (500 MW) power station. That's about a quarter the size of a coal-fired plant - it won't run the whole country by any means but it's a "real" power station and not simply a trivial source of generation. With the BHP mine expansion and looking at the overall situation, feeding 1000 - 1500 MW into SA 10 years from now would be quite workable in that the market is there. Beyond that it will need to be sent somewhere else - into Qld, NSW, Vic.

7. My general thinking is that this is _probably_ a goer. If it is, then if properly managed it will be for Australia in the 21st century what brown coal and hydro were for Vic and Tas in the 20th century - the absolute engine of industry and economic growth. 

8. Biggest risk I can see is that CO2 targets are abandoned. I wouldn't rule that out - the temp globally is claimed to have ceased warming about a decade ago and the issue may well be forgotten if the credit crunch ends in a major recession / depression.


----------



## Bruza (30 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

The reason GDY have put most of their resources to work in the Cooper Basin is, that's where the hottest fractured granites are, they have other tenements elsewhere.

Others may go to allot of cost to find out their granites won't produce enough heat to run their turbines.

Transmission line costs will be approx 1$M/K or $500m to the grid at Olympic Dam, this cost will probably be heavily subsidized, or even paid for by State &/or Fed Gov's once "proof of concept" has materialised. They are desperate for power (Base Load) in SA, if they can get emission free it will far override the cost of transmission.

Energy loss in transmission to Adelaide is only 5%.

500 MW is the goal by 2016 (and this could be fastracked). Output will reach 10,000 MW, there's discussions of Co's taking their refining etc. to this emission free power.

Carbon capture from coal or so called "clean coal" have a significant amount of emissions _before_ you utilize the final product for power.  IMHO.

Disclosure; have a small holding of GDY.


----------



## peteai (30 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Bruza said:


> The reason GDY have put most of their resources to work in the Cooper Basin is, that's where the hottest fractured granites are, they have other tenements elsewhere.
> 
> Others may go to allot of cost to find out their granites won't produce enough heat to run their turbines.
> 
> ...




Hi Bruza,

It has also been said that every 20 degrees less temp is 20% less power.  So even if a site was found close to Olympic Dam if it were just 20 degrees cooler this would wipe out the economic advantage of less spent on power lines. May be BHP should fund some of GDY expenses to speed up the process inreturn for some equity.  That way BHP gets a clean power source which is good PR and GDY gets a guaranteed customer.

Disclosure; I recently bought some GDY

Cheers,
*PETEAI*


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 March 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Can't fault any of that. But if it does go to 10,000 MW then we're talking about transmission lines almost to the coast of NSW. That won't be cheap and is an issue if there's a competing energy source requiring less transmission.

I'd be surprised if they don't get to 1000 MW into SA. 10,000 MW into SA plus NSW and Qld or Vic is more difficult however.


----------



## Bruza (3 April 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hi Smurf & peteai,

I have heard that Gdy doesn't want any special deals from Co's (even if it is BHP), they just want to be competitive with other providers.

Something to consider re use of (cheap) MW's:

Aluminum smelters; they are in places in the world where the is cheap power (hydro),they use allot of Mw's to run.

A smelter was to be built West of Rockhampton almost next to Stanwell power station, they spent lot's on feasibility, and even started earthworks and foundations I believe, only to pull out, and you can bet the reason being is the ultimate cost of power with Climate Change etc.

As I mentioned in above post, I believe industry will seek out this power for processing their raw materials. The glory is to produce the final product here in Oz.
 How does ETS's work by sending raw materials to China =(emissions), processing there =(emissions) then transporting back, or to wherever, yet more emissions?

Olympic Dam is going to have a huge expansion (they already use about 1000Mw).

IMHO.

PS going down there on Saturday for a short stint, may have some more insight after. It will be a shame to be so close to GDY site and not be able to get there (this time).


----------



## peteai (3 April 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Bruza said:


> Hi Smurf & peteai,
> 
> I have heard that Gdy doesn't want any special deals from Co's (even if it is BHP), they just want to be competitive with other providers.
> 
> ...




Hi Bruza,

I am not sure what type of deals they rule out, but they are going to need a lot of cash to develop power stations, power lines etc I don't think they will be able to pay for it all and banks are not in the mood to lend lots of cash without a guaranteed return. As for BHP they need power but now with carbon trading it very uncertain what power source will be viable (given carbon costs). What if BHP ties up with another power source and GDY has no one who needs their power and banks or government not willing to take the risk in building the power lines. IMO GDY will have to deals when opportunities arise - otherwise it might get caught one day 'needing' a deal.

You made very interesting points about cheap power. Hope you get to see the GDY set up some day - maybe its like the moon landing myth i.e all done in a studio

Cheers,
Peteai


----------



## mshepherd (14 May 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Does anyone have any opinions/advice as to whether the current GDY Share-Purchase-Plan is a worth taking up for someone with a tight risk-allowance?

- $1.50 (max 3333 shares),
- Includes 1 option for every 2 shares bought, for free, valued at $2 in about Feb 2009
- Current price is ~ $1.75
- looks like some solid support at around $1.5
- recently had a break-out of trend to the upside.
- company looks like it has quite alot going for it this year.

Any down side risks I should be concerned about?


----------



## pattyp (14 May 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

"Does anyone have any opinions/advice as to whether the current GDY Share-Purchase-Plan is a worth taking up for someone with a tight risk-allowance"

I'm gonna take it up... We are almost at Proof-of-concept... Demo Light bulb switched on, big media attention. This should put a VERY solid support under the price... (Unless we get some disastrous news, always possible).

But I have a HIGH risk tolerance, have been holding this for a very long time (Firm believer in the story), and my VWAP is below 1buc so the SPP has little influence on my position...

I will wait until 11th hour before taking up the offer so as to ensure it is good value for me... If the market price is below 150c then obviously no point 

From my point-of-view... If you can buy some stock, free of brokerage, at a 25c discount... Why wouldn't you take it up...?

This is just my opinion, I have no idea about your personal situation... And I'm an idiot...

Pat


----------



## travwj (22 May 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

PattyP, 

I am the same as you...i will be waiting to the last minute to see what the SP is like, and obviously, if it is under a 1.50 i will not buy...but i believe that they will have proof of concept, and once Jolika 1 is finished and hopefully with out any trouble the share price should stay positive....well i hope so.

Would like to know what other people think as well.

Trav


----------



## travwj (7 June 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Just wondering how many people...if any, took up the share offer...? I took the offer up.... Future looks good IMO.

Trav


----------



## dougit (10 June 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I took up the offer. Share price is still above $1.50 though dropping. Price usuall tend to gravitate to the latest issue price. Hoping for the best in a bear market


----------



## Nashezz (25 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I took up the offer as well and have been accumulating since 2003. Don't like the recent drop in share price though with no announcement having yet been made. No doubt some can be attributable to the fact 'proof of concept' has again been pushed back (this time to the end of October because a pump seal broke) but I wonder if there are bigger issues that people onsite know about and are leaking.....


----------



## mshepherd (25 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Could be relative to the recent drop in the ASX utilities index 'XUJ' - as GDY is listed as a utility company. Potentialy performing well in comparison to peers. Competition analysis anyone?

Anyone willing to pick a bottom? - wont be too far off IMO. The time already at these levels may warn off any 'panic' selling as holders hang on for a bounce. Possibly hanging around sub $1.50 until 'proof of concept' - which I think also qualifies them for some government grants which they have missed out on previously.

On the other hand it does look that it is completing the last leg of a head and shoulders formation, which (I think) is bearish. An inverted head and shoulders is bullish (see BHP discussion).

Im holding for the ride


----------



## andrew08 (25 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Had been looking at picking up some for a while and with recent drop and after reading article below decided to jump in hoping it would help create this price level as the bottom. Doesn't appear to have had any effect on price though 

Only have relatively small parcel so will be hanging on for a while. Still new to the market though so may have got it all wrong.



http://news.mongabay.com/2008/0820-geothermal.html


----------



## smallfry (26 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I think there's a couple of points more to consider...

1.   There's probably a limited number of investors who consider/realise hot rock technology the base load of the future, or who even know about it.   So there might be limited money for investment in those stocks - at the moment.   It's good enough for me that Origin, AGL and Tru Energy have all entered into joint ventures with the main movers and shakers in the field.

2.   It remains kinda speculative.   GDY is a few years ahead of it's competitiors and is proving the technology as it goes, but it is probably not as well placed (geographically) as far as proximity to infrastructure (transmission lines and the grid) goes for large scale expansion where it is currently exploring/developing.  Any "bad news" such as delays due to equipment failure, would make folk jittery.

3.   Some of their competitiors are in better locations but are a few steps behind.   TEY just announced results of testing which give indicated reserves of heat right next to the grid, even in metro Adelaide.  Investors may be seeing these stocks as better long term prospects?

I am holding onto 4 different geothermal stocks - I don't expect them to do much really quickly but my feel is when GDY starts making electricity, watch them, and the other stocks depending on the same technology, improve markedly.   (and some are dirt cheap at the minute too).   

Just my own opinions for what they are worth.


----------



## renim (26 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

something to keep in minds regarding hot rocks is a piece of physics called carnot efficiency.   basically it means that the maximum energy you can extract is dependent upon the difference between high temperature and low temperature on scale that uses absolute temperature.
in short if gdy is at 300deg C and competition is at 200deg C,   then the 300deg rock is much more valuable than 200deg rock, not just a little bit more valuable.

of course with hot rocks, you still need permeability, and that is something that can only be ascertained after drilling and fraccing.   

both these factors need to be right before being concerned about infrastructure amenability.


----------



## Nashezz (26 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

So what are the other tenements of companies outside of GDY have as far as temperature gradients. I know Jolokia 1 is supposed to be about ten degrees hotter than the Habanero area but I would be interested to know what other companies are sitting on...


----------



## white_crane (27 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I was interested in GDY for awhile, on the thinking that HRT is part of the future of energy production.  However, even if HRT finds public and/or government support, I can't see GDY making a profit until the development of their planned base load plant.  This, isn't due for completion until 2012(?).

Still, if you're prepared to wait, it could be very worthwhile.


----------



## Nashezz (27 August 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Holy shi'ite. $1.20 a share. What's going on with this thing?

They might have had the biggest take up of a rights issue by retail investors in Australian history but if there is a problem I can't see people doing it again anytime soon as the share price has just dropped 20 odd percent below the rights offer price.

Pretty steep drop for a 'delay' although its not the first time GDY has had a delay and the last one became more then just a delay...


----------



## orr (6 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

TATA the large Indian Industrial House is likely to take a 10% plus stake in GDY shortly at a $1.50 a share, with 1 for 2 option deal at $2.25 expires 28/2/09. Options issued with the GDY capital raising earlier this year, two or three months back, with the same expire date were $2.00, they're trading  reasonably steady at around two bob. To be sure plenty of options expire worthless, and this initial stake in GDY is a fly spec on TATA's balance sheet. For all I know the seat on the board might only be an excuse for a regular tax deductible holiday down under. For those of you who've never had dealings with Indian business operators They seldom actively try to lose money. A 75% rise in the price  of this stock in the next 6 months to give these options any value though, does seem optimistic.
 So who's most likely to be supplying GDY's future 50MW modules? and there's a few hundred k's of HV transmission line to thread Gunga Din, so it looks like,  on with the pithies and it's west into the womerra cush and don't spare the camels....G&T olde boy _what!_


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hi all,
I'm a GDY shareholder and like the whole notion of hotrocks power generation.  I recently did some reading about some of GDYs competitors, one of whom is Petratherm (PTR).  From what I read, PTR are trying to do similar things, but are targeting shallow hot rocks that lie above the deeper, hotter granites.  The idea is that this saves money because they don't have to drill so deep and don't go through so many drill bits etc.  However, I found the story a little hard to follow, because these shallow hot rocks that PTR are interested in only have temperatures of like 60 degrees or 80 degrees... much lower than the 200-220 degrees that GDY is targeting.  Now, PTR is quoting the temperature of the rocks, but also the thermal gradient (e.g. 180 degrees per km) as if this is the key to their energy generation.  What I don't understand is how they will be able to generate power from 60 degree rocks?  This won't generate steam.  Are they planning to use some other method of power generation (i.e. by using air or something in conjunction with the thermal gradient)?  How likely is this approach to succeed and will it hamper investment into GDYs much needed infrastructure to link them to the national grid?


----------



## renim (14 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

i know nothing about about PTR, but 80c water would be worthless for electricity (maybe useful for pasteurising milk however).   Thermal gradient is important and if they have 180degree per km, then a 4 km hole would be 520degree, that is hotter than GDY.   I doubt they are at a 180degree per km gradient.


----------



## StatsMan (14 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



renim said:


> i know nothing about about PTR, but 80c water would be worthless for electricity (maybe useful for pasteurising milk however).   Thermal gradient is important and if they have 180degree per km, then a 4 km hole would be 520degree, that is hotter than GDY.   I doubt they are at a 180degree per km gradient.




sorry, you're right.. PTR are reporting results more like 80 degrees C per km.  However, they don't seem to be interested in drilling to depths of 4km to hit the 220 degree rocks, but more interested in maximizing the thermal gradient whilst minimizing the drilling depth required.  Not sure what method they have up their sleeve for generating the actual electricity though, when they are only targeting 60 or 80 degree rocks...


----------



## Datsun Disguise (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Could be a two step process, heat water to near boiling then add the last bit of energy to get steam pressure. If you are generating steam underground I'd imagine you'd run into all sorts of issues regarding sealing the 'pipework'. Handling hot water would have to be easier than handling steam which is traveling through rocks. I'm no expert, just my thoughts. I have to do some research into this hot rock stuff, sounds interesting, we are siting on one hell of a big heater after all.


----------



## smallfry (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

There are definite advantages of 80 degree H2O if you use it to preheat water for use in conventional power stations.  ie it takes less coal/gas etc to boil water if its already at 80 degrees, and also less CO2 emissions, which in itself has value.

They are also involved in geothermal heating for building complexes (currently exploring and developing a project in Madrid - Spain) where 80 degrees is fine to provide cheap/green heating for domestic use.

Check out the company web page for their recent announcements in regards to that project.


----------



## renim (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

80degree water may be useful for space heating in a cold country, but is close to useless in oz.  if 80degree was so useful in aus, well there is plenty of coolant water making waste vapor in australian power station,  thats what the big fat 'chimney's are for.

unless you using unconventional power cycles,  a significantly higher value than 100degrees is required.   but an 80degree gradient is decent for power, 4 kms of that is 320degrees and that is very good.  As far as porosity goes, it is a necessity for this type of thing, and GDY's porosity is very good.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Geodynamics owns the global rights to the kalina cycle (and unsure but petratherm may also have access to this cycle)



> The Kalina cycle is a thermodynamic cycle for converting thermal energy to mechanical power, optimized for use with thermal sources which are at a relatively low temperature compared to the heat sink (or ambient) temperature. The cycle uses a working fluid comprised of at least two different components (typically water and ammonia) and a ratio between those components is varied in different parts of the system to increase thermodynamic reversibility and therefore increase overall thermodynamic efficiency. There are multiple variants of Kalina cycle systems specifically applicable for different types of heat sources. Several proof of concept power plants using the Kalina cycle have been built.
> 
> The Kalina cycle was invented by the Russian engineer Aleksandr Kalina.



Maybe this technique will be used for petratherms shallow drillings :dunno:


----------



## StatsMan (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



smallfry said:


> There are definite advantages of 80 degree H2O if you use it to preheat water for use in conventional power stations.  ie it takes less coal/gas etc to boil water if its already at 80 degrees, and also less CO2 emissions, which in itself has value.
> 
> They are also involved in geothermal heating for building complexes (currently exploring and developing a project in Madrid - Spain) where 80 degrees is fine to provide cheap/green heating for domestic use.
> 
> Check out the company web page for their recent announcements in regards to that project.




Aha!  Excellent point... I hadn't considered the fact that they could couple it with a gas heating unit or similar to get the steam.  Thanks!   Also, I had another thought about GDY which I'd like to hear people's opinions on.  Lets say (hypothetically) that they don't end up being able to build the infrastructure to connect their powerstation to the national grid, surely they could use the electricity for hydrolysis to split water into oxygen and hydrogen to produce clean fuel (?)  Could this be another option for GDY?


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



StatsMan said:


> Also, I had another thought about GDY which I'd like to hear people's opinions on.  Lets say (hypothetically) that they don't end up being able to build the infrastructure to connect their powerstation to the national grid, surely they could use the electricity for hydrolysis to split water into oxygen and hydrogen to produce clean fuel (?)  Could this be another option for GDY?



Technically it's very doable. But if they can manage the massive infrastructure to get a hydrogen industry up and running then, well, let's just say building a transmission line is an awful lot easier. Hydrogen's not exactly easy to transport which makes even a long transmission line seem comparatively attractive in most situations (there are some niche hydrogen applications that might be a goer however).


----------



## ronnieling (15 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



StatsMan said:


> Hi all,
> From what I read, PTR are trying to do similar things, but are targeting shallow hot rocks that lie above the deeper, hotter granites.  The idea is that this saves money because they don't have to drill so deep and don't go through so many drill bits etc.  However, I found the story a little hard to follow, because these shallow hot rocks that PTR are interested in only have temperatures of like 60 degrees or 80 degrees... much lower than the 200-220 degrees that GDY is targeting.  Now, PTR is quoting the temperature of the rocks, but also the thermal gradient (e.g. 180 degrees per km) as if this is the key to their energy generation.  What I don't understand is how they will be able to generate power from 60 degree rocks?  This won't generate steam.  Are they planning to use some other method of power generation (i.e. by using air or something in conjunction with the thermal gradient)?  How likely is this approach to succeed and will it hamper investment into GDYs much needed infrastructure to link them to the national grid?




What source are you reading and getting the 80 ° figure from?

Petratherm’s website (http://petratherm.com.au/projects/paralana.htm) has a figure for Paralana-1B at 60 °C. That’s for an exploration well drilled 3 years ago only to 500m to test the viability of the field. That well was extended to 1800m in 2006 and it reached 109 °C - enough to boil water.

You’ve got it right that geothermal gradient figures are critical because drilling is expensive and risky – Geodyanmics “lost” part of the drilling rig in Habenero-2 which set them back a wee bit.

The drilling rig for Paralana-2 (the main production well) was just secured from Ensign and that was announced on the ASX a few weeks ago (Geodynamics have their own, slightly more powerful rig by the same manufacturer which gave them a head start and is going to let them drill like crazy over the next year in Joloika). Paralana-2 is going to target a deeper formation than Paralana-1B and going by the geothermal gradient reached at 1800m (~50 °C/km) they’re estimating *Paralana-2 to reach about 200 °C at their target depth of 3.6km. No funky Russian methods or milk pasteurisation required.*

Paralana-2 is going to spud in Feburary 09 as the first production well and then Paralana-3 in early 2010 as the other well (you need one to pump the water in and then another to suck it back out the formation).

Have a look at the Petratherm Paralana Brochure – a corker image on Page 3
http://petratherm.com.au/brochures/PTRParalanabrochure.pdf

It shows the exploration well Paralana-1B, the Phase 2 expansion and the new well they are drilling in Feb.

Now to draw comparisons between the two, if Petratherm can get their estimated 200 °C at 3600-4000km, that’s on par with Habenero-2 at 4200km. We probably aren’t going to see Petratherm to start flowing in the Cooper until at least mid 2010 but the plan is there, they have enough funding to see them through then and the economics of the project at Paralana once the drilling has been completed are more favourable. 

Network connection is a huge cost, you lose money in transmission, you lose power in transportation, stability is sketchy over long distances etc. Petratherm is located alot closer to Adelaide and the National Market than Geodynamics.

PIRSA’s Geothermal Department have a great map that demonstrates part of this
http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0003/81327/geothermal_exploration.pdf


----------



## StatsMan (16 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Thanks smurf1976 and ronnieling,

great info! 

Ronnieling - I think you may be right, that 80 degree figure was from something I dredged up off the web, so it might have been a little out of date 

Cheers for the info.


----------



## Smurf1976 (16 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



ronnieling said:


> Network connection is a huge cost, you lose money in transmission, you lose power in transportation, stability is sketchy over long distances etc. Petratherm is located alot closer to Adelaide and the National Market than Geodynamics.



I'm not certain of the locations of the various geothermal companies but being close to existing major transmission lines, and preferably near a major load, is certainly desirable.

Electrically, I'm very close to Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne and Adelaide where I'm sitting right now - and that's in Tasmania. It's all one big interconnected system (though it has capacity constraints). But outback SA is in the middle of nowhere electrically and that's an additional cost. 

For a medium scale (100 - 500 MW) plant there is certainly an advantage in being able to connect easily to existing transmission.

Larger than that is getting pretty serious, it's a major power station, in which case there will need to be new transmission built anyway unless it's right next to an existing plant that's being closed. But even then it's a lot cheaper to be building a 200km line than 2000km. A lot less problematic to keep it running too.


----------



## StatsMan (16 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> I'm not certain of the locations of the various geothermal companies but being close to existing major transmission lines, and preferably near a major load, is certainly desirable.
> 
> Electrically, I'm very close to Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne and Adelaide where I'm sitting right now - and that's in Tasmania. It's all one big interconnected system (though it has capacity constraints). But outback SA is in the middle of nowhere electrically and that's an additional cost.
> 
> ...




So what do you guys think - Is GDY likely to be providing power to the grid or is it just pie in the sky?  It sounds like their are a lot of problems with the infrastructure (i.e. not just as simple as building some power lines).


----------



## ronnieling (16 September 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



StatsMan said:


> So what do you guys think - Is GDY likely to be providing power to the grid or is it just pie in the sky?  It sounds like their are a lot of problems with the infrastructure (i.e. not just as simple as building some power lines).




http://www.petratherm.com.au/hotrock/economic.htm

The demand is definitely there and I think alot of it comes down to just the economics. Theres nothing challenging about building transmission lines to Habenero and Joloika; its at what price would it become viable?

ETS is going to have a big impact on whether GDY can supply this electicity at market prices.


----------



## travwj (10 October 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Geodynamics has taken an absolute belting this week. i think it got down to 89cents today. Is there any new news on the "proof of concept", and how far away are we from the new well being started. I am in this company for the long run, and don't have to sell, but it has been a very fast drop in to no mans land. Best of luck people, hopefully a bounce back soon, but i can't see it happening. Need a lot of good news to help it get back up a little.

Trav


----------



## Hawkeye (10 October 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Actually stopped at 77cents today Trav, but like you I'm in for the long haul. Will consider buying more at this price...could see it edge toward $1 toward the new year if we see some sort of pre-Christmas rally - however I would suggest that would be best case scenario and would need continued good news between now and then...unfortunately I can't see too many of the top 20 shareholders buying up big lots in the short term.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (10 October 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Hawkeye said:


> Actually stopped at 77cents today Trav, but like you I'm in for the long haul. Will consider buying more at this price...could see it edge toward $1 toward the new year if we see some sort of pre-Christmas rally - however I would suggest that would be best case scenario and would need continued good news between now and then...unfortunately I can't see too many of the top 20 shareholders buying up big lots in the short term.




to many other bargins around at the moment, At the end on the day this is still a speccy stock,.... I hold a small parcel as a spec, but until it's producing income I won't be loading up,


----------



## travwj (13 November 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Has there been some bad news released that i don't know about?? Geo had dropped 12c then when i checked 12.20 WST...thats a decent drop on no news. We need some good news frm the cooper basin, but doesn't seem to be any at the moment. What is happening with the Closed loop test? will it ever go ahead?

Trav


----------



## ronnieling (13 November 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Funnily enough they came out with an announcement of largely positive news not too soon after your post.

A quaterly report was mailed out to shareholders about a fortnight ago detailing their plans to complete the closed loop test - it'll take a couple of weeks and the pump was sent back to Schlumberger. The new well thats being drilled today is to assess whether the resources in the Cooper are going to be viable to scale generation up past 50MW beyond 2012.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 November 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



			
				ronnieling;361534The new well thats being drilled today is to assess whether the resources in the Cooper are going to be viable to scale generation up past 50MW beyond 2012.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> 50MW is useful but it's not really that much. To put it into perspective, total demand across Qld, NSW/ACT, Vic, Tas and SA is about 26,970 MW right now. The major source of that is coal with gas and hydro supplying almost all of the remainder. Minor sources such as wind, bagasse and some small hydro plants are collectively supplying 223 MW at the moment.
> 
> 50MW is where Victoria was with brown coal and Tasmania was with hydro in 1920. A foundation from which something much bigger was built but not in itself as major energy source by today's standards. So 50MW is a start, but they'll need to ramp up big time to turn that into a major energy source for Australia.


----------



## travwj (14 November 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

That is true Smurf, 50mw is just a drop in the ocean...i thought this savana well was to test the boundries of the hot fractured rock, that have the temp that is needed...something like 200+ degrees. And if this well is sucsessful they can then drill another 10 wells, maybe it is more,  between savana and habanero...please correct me if i am wrong. These 10 well should then beable to provide the steam they need to have 10 of the 50mW power plants, making it a 500mW power station...it then comes down to distance from population to transmit the power.

Trav


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 November 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



travwj said:


> And if this well is sucsessful they can then drill another 10 wells, maybe it is more,  between savana and habanero...please correct me if i am wrong. These 10 well should then beable to provide the steam they need to have 10 of the 50mW power plants, making it a 500mW power station...it then comes down to distance from population to transmit the power.



Sounds fine in theory. My point is just that they actually have to do the additional wells before it becomes significant - the first one is really just a pilot plant.

As for the transmission, technically very doable but it's a significant cost.


----------



## thinker (17 December 2008)

*GDY GEODYNAMICS*

i think is where we should put are money cause geothermal energy is the next in thing.... also they have got th grant from gov... i think for the labour party to keep greens happy they will have to go higher in carbon emission trading policies so companies like GDY will benifit. in the next few years..


let me know your views also can  any onle tell me which other compaines do related work...


----------



## long$$ (17 December 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

It seems to me that there could be room for geothermal boosted by solar, since the major resource is in the desert with plenty of sun. The higher temps achievable should be more efficient - any thoughts on this?


----------



## Justthinkin (17 December 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I know a little about this technology. The hurdles are basically remoteness from conumers (and so large transmission infrastructure investment required), costs / risks associated with deep (as in really deep) drilling; getting energy to surface; efficiently converting energy all against a backdrop of competing with low (as in really low) cost coal fired electricity. Other than that I supposes its a wonderful idea.

Kevin Dudd has assisted the industry but the industry keeps stumbling... largely because of the cheap coal alternative.

_For heavens sake if there are any greenies please don't give me the lecture about "but if we were to fully cost coal including the environmental damage blah blah blah..." I've heard it , understand it and agree with it. But today in tough economic times it is difficult to see all but the smallest projects get air play for political and demonstration pruposes only._

We do have a number of geothermal coys on the ASX including PTR and GRK. There is also a Victorian coy I think... there is an association also....google it!

Good luck. I'm not holding any geothermal.


----------



## Naked shorts (17 December 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

well, this is a new company/technology. Do new companies/technologies get investment when the world is in a financial crisis? 

Energy prices have come down (due to recession), making green alternatives less competitive in price.

There is no doubt this company has a future, but i think it is a bit to early to jump on for the ride


----------



## ColB (18 December 2008)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I dont hold but some of you might be interested in this!

*Hawaiian drillers hit magma chamber*
Posted 10 hours 18 minutes ago 

A drill team looking for geothermal energy in Hawaii has inadvertently given scientists a rare opportunity to study geological processes usually hidden deep underground. 

The drill broke into a chamber of molten rock, which pushed back up the borehole before solidifying. 

The rock temperature was 1,000 degrees. 

Geologists normally have to study such rock when it has been exposed by millions of years of erosion and is cold and dead. 

Scientists now want to turn the site on Hawaii's Big Island into a laboratory.

Source:  ABC News Online


----------



## Hawkeye (12 January 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Probably has been one of the surprise packets so far in 2009 - has kept going up on not that much news. Easily the best positioned of the geothermal companies that have sprung up - yet the others are not performing nearly as well as GDY whose only news is to announce they're moving closer to their 'Proof of concept' Cooper Basin project completion even with some delays expected.
$1.35 today...those that got in or bought more when this one was half that in early November would be very happy.


----------



## orr (13 January 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

The February 09 options(gdyoa) for this stock have made a little rally ( big percentage , tiny $ value) in the last day or so but for these options to worth anything, the stock has to be worth over $2  before the end of February. Today a dollar thirty odd.... spill over enthusiasm from the jump in the stock price?


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 January 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Naked shorts said:


> well, this is a new company/technology. Do new companies/technologies get investment when the world is in a financial crisis?



Several examples of that happening historically.

Victoria's brown coal industry was planned during, and built immediately after, WW1. 

For the Snowy it was immediately after WW2.

Hydro-industrialisation as the dominant economic policy in Tasmania until the 1980's was a direct response to the Great Depression.

Leigh Creek coal (SA) also came to be a viable industry following a crisis.


----------



## Naked shorts (14 January 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> Several examples of that happening historically.
> 
> Victoria's brown coal industry was planned during, and built immediately after, WW1.
> 
> ...




They have done surprisingly well considering how bad everything is falling around them. Defiantly a good sign of investor confidence in the company. I wouldn't buy yet as I do expect the economic situation to worsen and I expect more people to go bankrupt and do things like selling their stocks to make up for losses elsewhere.

I could be wrong however and GDY could goto $30 tomorrow. You never know


----------



## Lachlan6 (14 January 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

GDY certainly looks like one of the only bright spots on the market radar screen currently. Longer term it could be shaping up in a huge triangle formation with some positive connotations. Shorter term it certainly looks impulsive and looking like it will unfold in five waves. I would prefer a shorter term trade by awaiting the formation of a fourth wave triangle before getting set. Otherwise a move back towards the 2006 and 2008 lows depending on how the stock moves from here may be an excellent longer term way to get set. An environmentally sound stock from what I here so added incentive to get in for me.


----------



## travwj (25 February 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Some news out today...not really that good. Savina 1 drill hole has been plugged after getting the drill bits stuck down the well. Geodynamics are now weighing up there options whether to drill a side kick off of this well. Or move the rig and drill a new well in a new location. 

The flow loop test is completed ( about time ) and the results are now being analysed by Geothermex ( i think ) an american company and we should know the results by the end of march.

Lets see what happens with the share price now and hopefully proof of concept is achieved and this company can really start moving forward.

Trav


----------



## smallfry (25 February 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

This type of drilling is really pushing the envelope.  The bit was into granites around 2.5 km underground and hit the overpressurised brine.   Whilst the drill problems are dissapointing, it's great that there are already fractured granites permiated with superheated water, ie: a proven resource.

The more they do this the better they'll get as they learn to overcome the technical problems associated with very deep drilling.

Long term hold always been the plan on this one for me.


----------



## andrew08 (31 March 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Proof of Concept has been completed

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20090331/pdf/00940646.pdf


----------



## kingbrown (31 March 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

good work guys great to see proof of concept 

Have owned a few geo's in the past but jumped out some time ago as they appeared a bit too speccy for what was coming 

Was only thinking on PTR only the other day which lets be honest has no turnover 

Hopefully GDY gets the attention it deserves 
A few ABC news reports about too  

Still on the fence and currently do not own any Geothermal stocks may jump back in sometime soon 

Good luck !


----------



## phong_01 (16 April 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

An article from AIR which I thought they are talking about GDY fyi:

How "Hot Rocks" Could Make You Rich
In certain parts of the world, if you drill to 3-5km below the surface of the Earth, you'll find a layer of granite at 250 degrees Celsius. Just one cubic kilometre of this super-hot granite has as much energy in it as 40 million barrels of oil!
Australia has a lot of this hot granite. And one smart little home-grown firm - your 5th and final punt - has a PROVEN technology that can turn the heat stored in that hot granite into clean electric power!
This technology - dubbed "geothermal" power - is still its infancy. You may not have heard of it; there are only 5 main Aussie players - but it's set to be huge in 2009 and beyond! The one I've picked for you is comfortably the market leader: its market cap is just under half that of the entire sector!
This company's tenements are estimated to hold the equivalent of 50 billion barrels of oil. Not bad, considering Australia's current total oil reserves are only 2.9 billion barrels! That means this company is looking at a very bright future indeed... one that YOU could have a stake in for just $1.08 a share!
According to The Times in London, its output should eventually reach 10,000 megawatts - the equivalent of 10 to 15 coal-fired power stations. (For the sake of comparison, Australia's largest retail energy company, AGL Energy, has a capacity of just 3,600 megawatts!) The Times says: "The potential of "hot rocks" has inspired 11 listed companies to launch exploration projects in South Australia. Though, with drilling rigs and labour in short supply, only [this firm] has put holes in the desert."
A spokesman for the firm says that the company could deliver a QUARTER of Australia's generating capacity. "The total geothermal power production of the world at the moment is about 9,000 megawatts. We can possibly produce 9,000 megawatts just from this area."
So in other words, this company's tenements could potentially double the total world geothermal output!


----------



## kingbrown (27 April 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Not today guys 

Wow the stock got wacked 34% down !!!

Re AGE today 
http://business.theage.com.au/business/blast-rocks-geodynamics-stocks-20090427-ajvy.html

*Blast rocks Geodynamics stocks*April 27, 2009 - 11:18AM 
Geodynamics, an Australian company seeking to produce power from hot underground rocks, dropped by a record in Sydney trading after a blast at the Habanero-3 well at its project in South Australia.

Brisbane-based Geodynamics fell as much as 41.5 Australian cents, or 34%, to 81 cents and was at $1.02 in recent trade in Sydney. The move compared with a gain of as much as 1.7% in the exchange's benchmark index.

Water and steam are flowing from the well site near Innamincka after an incident at 8:30 p.m., local time, on April 24, Geodynamics said in a statement sent today to the Australian stock exchange. 



Do not Hold GDY


----------



## Hawkeye (29 April 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

No really sure why the punters paniced with this one...I would have thought if you hold GDY - as I do - it's a long term hold, full in the knowledge that it's a spec, but if you've done your research has tremendous potential if given the opportunity.

Still - just shows how one incident translates into more delays and really gives a good indication on just how many punters were prepared to jump ship and take what probably have been small gains. 

Happily - I bought in below the level it's in now - but still firmly believe anything around the $1 mark is excellent buying if you're keen on Geothermal as it's GDY, distance, more distance, then others in this market.


----------



## smallfry (1 May 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

It's a cutting edge industry and bound to have setbacks.  Well blowout's are fairly common in the oil industry and whilst a problem, are able to be managed/fixed or simply seal the well and bore another.

I'd like an update from GDY now though, it's a week down the line, I'd like to hear what the trouble is.

And yes, it's a spec stock so should be for the long term hold, certainly as far as I am concerned.


----------



## DowJones (14 May 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Hawkeye said:


> No really sure why the punters paniced with this one...I would have thought if you hold GDY - as I do - it's a long term hold, full in the knowledge that it's a spec, but if you've done your research has tremendous potential if given the opportunity.
> 
> Still - just shows how one incident translates into more delays and really gives a good indication on just how many punters were prepared to jump ship and take what probably have been small gains.
> 
> Happily - I bought in below the level it's in now - but still firmly believe anything around the $1 mark is excellent buying if you're keen on Geothermal as it's GDY, distance, more distance, then others in this market.




I bought some of this stock off a broker recommendation as they have a proven technology in renewable energy. I like their vision and the Indian conglomerate Tata has a big stake in it (I read somewhere they got in at $1.50 per share)

Got some yesterday at 93.5 cents after some bad news but should have got in today amongst the carnage 

Does anyone have extra resources on the company besides the outdated ones on the website?


----------



## AlexL (25 August 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hey Guys,

can anyone explain to me the recent jump rise followed by the equally impressive drop? I haven't been able to find any information that would cause this spike.

Alex


----------



## Semillon (25 August 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



AlexL said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> can anyone explain to me the recent jump rise followed by the equally impressive drop? I haven't been able to find any information that would cause this spike.
> 
> Alex




I would look toward the news - 20% renewable energy target passed by the senate is the likely cause.

The company has a previous history of spikey behavior.


----------



## So_Cynical (25 August 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



AlexL said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> can anyone explain to me the recent jump rise followed by the equally impressive drop? I haven't been able to find any information that would cause this spike.
> 
> Alex




U couldn't of looked to hard  21 Aug the SP fell 16% due to this announcement.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090821/pdf/31k6xmtwd5tm11.pdf

In a nut shell the production well (Habanero 3) may well be cactus...while long term 
its no big deal, short term its a big deal.


----------



## jbocker (26 August 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> U couldn't of looked to hard  21 Aug the SP fell 16% due to this announcement.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090821/pdf/31k6xmtwd5tm11.pdf
> 
> ...




From that report hydrogen embrittlement was the cause of the failure in the production well, and as a precaution cement plugs have been put Habanero 3 and Habanero 2 and perhaps also Habanero 1.
Looked up what hydrogen embrittlement was, http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.com/Display.cfm?Term=hydrogen embrittlement
The corrosion control tab at the botom of the glossary goes onto some solutions that are used on the hydrocarbon industry.
It sounded very serious to me when I first read the release from GDY however it looks like it has been encountered before elsewhere, and we will have to wait and see what the remedy is for GDY.

Hanging in there for a while longer...


----------



## AlexL (28 August 2009)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> U couldn't of looked to hard  21 Aug the SP fell 16% due to this announcement.
> 
> In a nut shell the production well (Habanero 3) may well be cactus...while long term
> its no big deal, short term its a big deal.




Thanks for the reply, I did actually read that report. I guess my take on it was less pessimistic than some of the other shareholders. 

Alex


----------



## travwj (3 February 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

So whats going on with GDY. There has been no announcments for quite some time. Have they got the 1mW plant up and running. I am starting to become a little frustrated with not a lot being done on time..not to mention the share price heading down to hopefully some support at about 72cents.

Trav


----------



## So_Cynical (3 February 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



travwj said:


> So whats going on with GDY. There has been no announcments for quite some time. Have they got the 1mW plant up and running. I am starting to become a little frustrated with not a lot being done on time..not to mention the share price heading down to hopefully some support at about 72cents.
> 
> Trav




I would like to suggest that you look 3 posts back, geothermal power plants need at least 1 production well to operate...for true believers this sideways trending share price should be seen as a great opportunity.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 February 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



travwj said:


> So whats going on with GDY. There has been no announcments for quite some time. Have they got the 1mW plant up and running.



That should be 1MW not 1mW - the latter wouldn't be enough to run a single mobile phone whereas the former would run close to 1000 houses.


----------



## So_Cynical (17 February 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

On a day when almost everything went up, GDY was hitting new 12 month lows, the chart suggests that there could be support in the high sixtys...all things considered not much has really changed since the Habanero blow out 10 months ago , the only new negative was the (inevitable) ETS getting delayed.

At the current Share price Geodynamics still has a market cap of over 200 mill and is sitting on 90 odd mill in cash with no debt...what is a concern is the 6 million a quarter cash burn and the fact that any real income (selling renewable power) is still many years away.
~


----------



## Tukker (11 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Hi So_Cynical, and other supporters.

This fella was triggered in a scan i did last week, and looks interesting.

Shareholder Registry:
The recent spike in the selling volume (15mil on the 23rd March)a result of Robert Anthony Healy selling his 8%stake in GDY for whatever reason.  Sunsuper Pty Ltd (new investor) and Sentient Executive GP II Ltd (original investor) seems to have bought all that he sold.  

Fundamentals (not my strong point):
It has spent the better part of 9 years laying significant groundwork towards a completed project only to be lowered to almost their starting share price.  Hiccups happen all the time, work then continues on.  Can anyone provide a doomsday event that could trigger a total company meltdown with more than 40% probability? I lay this as my fundamental analysis, as rough and basic as it is.  

Technically: 

Long term buying pressure since 2008 has run its course to levels seen during 2005 -2006 period, and has neared its all time low of 47c on March 15th when it hit 57c. More recently the support of 63-65c has held true and the share rebounded on both occasions.






Now the recent buying following the Robert Healy sale has been consistent with the start of a consolidation/recovery phase. We haven't seen 2 higher troughs in a long time all with accompanied consistent volumes, not random spikes of spontaneous buying. 






My opinion:
Need about another week worth of price data for me to be satisfied, and I am totally prepared to see the price drop to 50c before a significant consolidation pattern emerges between 50 and 60c. 

I would imagine there could be a lot of money to be made on this one in the coming year baring that 40% company killer event if anyone can name it.

Upside potential 150%


----------



## So_Cynical (11 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Tukker said:


> Fundamentals (not my strong point):
> It has spent the better part of 9 years laying significant groundwork towards a completed project only to be lowered to almost their starting share price.  Hiccups happen all the time, work then continues on.  Can anyone provide a doomsday event that could trigger a total company meltdown with more than 40% probability? I lay this as my fundamental analysis, as rough and basic as it is.
> 
> Technically:
> ...




At last some decent questions and analysis...thanks Tukker

My Point of view is that GDY simply cannot fail..the technology is proven, so the rest is a given...GDY will eventually be a major Australian producer of renewable energy, perhaps the biggest player in that field.

As far as i can see this is the consolidation point...and the SP over the medium term should rally (my med term is 3 to 6 months)...ive been watching this stock for 5 years and perhaps now is the time? *as far as im concerned there is no black swan/doomsday event that can destroy this company.*

Disclosure: ive been watching forever but don't hold, and never have held...but im seriously considering as i have been for 5 years...if memory serves i actually had a low ball buy order in about 14 months ago at the "bottom" but it didn't get filled.


----------



## Tukker (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

So a 25 MW plant slated for commission in 4 years.  But their plan is to build 10  50MW plants correct?


How does proximity to main electricity consumers affect GDY?  They seem to be miles away from the majors.

Meh...  im gonna stay with technicals, the other stuff gives me a headache.

*awaits a technical entry point*


----------



## akkopower (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> My Point of view is that GDY simply cannot fail..the technology is proven, so the rest is a given...GDY will eventually be a major Australian producer of renewable energy, perhaps the biggest player in that field.




I was under the impression that there were risks that could severely damage share holder equity.

Numerous capital raising needed if they have too many problems.

coal is cheaper, nuclear is cheaper.
http://www.nucleartourist.com/basics/costs.htm old but valid and

http://www.geodynamics.com.au/IRM/Company/ShowPage.aspx?CPID=1464

transmission costs are high

the hot rock is not hot forever, it does cool down, anyone know the life of a well?

How much water will be lost per kilowatt? Is it negligible?


----------



## akkopower (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Is this technology proven in australia?
I am under the impression that similar processes have been going on for years in canada and iceland (90% of their power comes from this, no ref just memory).

I was under the impression that their processes involve pumping the water near geo springs which are heated as a result of magma and hot stuff in the earths crust. Whereas the heat for GDYs process comes from radioactive rocks. The reason for GDYs rock being hot is from all the heat being trapped as a result of the 5kms of insulation, as heat is removed from the system, heat is lost forever.

I believe that there is a very slight chance of a dooms day event occurring that will destroy the company, but there could be many instances where shareholder value could be harmed, severely.

Is this really a renewable energy, when u have sucked all the heat from the wells there will be none left. How often will they have to change the heating fluid, how will this be filtered? What volume of fluid is used per well?, must be on the order of Giga. 

If the water is around 200C a lot of minerals will dissolve in it, what will be the effect of scaling. As the water passes through the heat exchange will precipitation be a problem and cause sudden blockages...... kaboom. How much will additives cost to reduce this scaling, what will be their environmental effect.


----------



## Smurf1976 (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Tukker said:


> So a 25 MW plant slated for commission in 4 years.  But their plan is to build 10  50MW plants correct?
> 
> 
> How does proximity to main electricity consumers affect GDY?  They seem to be miles away from the majors.



Single 25MW plant - just running a new transmission line to the outskirts of the existing grid should be sufficient. But for a 500MW plant there would need to be some fairly significant spending on transmission.

Ultimately, it will come down to the cost of delivered energy that determines whether GDY and geothermal in general sinks or swims. Don't forget it's not just competition from conventional coal / gas, there's also the likes of LNC with their underground coal gassification technology that are serious contenders for alternative means of supplying baseload generation.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> Ultimately, it will come down to the cost of delivered energy that determines whether GDY and geothermal in general sinks or swims. Don't forget it's not just competition from conventional coal / gas, there's also the likes of LNC with their underground coal gassification technology that are serious contenders for alternative means of supplying baseload generation.




Smurf...ultimately it will depend on the level of price support that the state and Fed Govt's provide to the renewable energy sector....renewable energy production IS BEING SUPPORTED FINANCIALLY BY BOTH LEVELS OF GOVT, and will continue to be well into the future, that level of support and the cost of delivery will both be the determining factors. 

I personally reckon LNC is a dead duck as there's to much potential down side environmental risk...however i must admit i haven't been following there progress lately?


----------



## bocky (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

there is no way you should be going anywhere near this stock

-yes; sounds attractive
-yes; big resources, asset has life of 20 years plus
-yes; technology proven
-yes; they will raise about >$500m before they will make a profit, if at all.

There are plenty of other stocks on the market with attractive stories. GRR and BRM are good if you want come capital raising risks. At least they will give you some positive cash flows. 

Coal seam gas companies offer enough risk in this underground energy space. What about ESG or AZO?


----------



## akkopower (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



bocky said:


> there is no way you should be going anywhere near this stock
> 
> -yes; sounds attractive
> -yes; big resources, asset has life of 20 years plus
> ...




Can you please elaborate on this

Why the lack of confidence in the profit making ability of the company?
Why will they raise >$500m b4 the job is done?

Do you have sound reasoning or just crystal ball type stuff.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

They have like 90 mill in cash bocky, and i think Origin energy is still giving them money :dunno: then there's all the Govt money (12 mill last time i think) and then there's the Hunter valley speculation upside...imagine how the SP would take off if they had some good drilling results there, so close to Newcastle and the central coast.


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> Smurf...ultimately it will depend on the level of price support that the state and Fed Govt's provide to the renewable energy sector....renewable energy production IS BEING SUPPORTED FINANCIALLY BY BOTH LEVELS OF GOVT, and will continue to be well into the future, that level of support and the cost of delivery will both be the determining factors.



Not strictly true about government support for renewable energy.

What has actually happened is that the Australian Government itself has largely ceased supporting it, instead opting to legislate that consumers will provide support to the renewable electricity industry up to a pre-determined set level in 2020.

A fine point maybe, but the support is coming straight out of your pocket by means of the higher electricity bills you will soon be receiving. It is not being paid via your taxes. Government has simply decided that you and all other consumers will support renwables but government isn't really contributing much directly.


----------



## akkopower (14 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> They have like 90 mill in cash bocky, and i think Origin energy is still giving them money :dunno: then there's all the Govt money (12 mill last time i think) and then there's the Hunter valley speculation upside...imagine how the SP would take off if they had some good drilling results there, so close to Newcastle and the central coast.




What do u mean by Origin is still giving them money.

Is this part of the deal they made with origin or is it just dilution


----------



## Smurf1976 (14 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> I personally reckon LNC is a dead duck as there's to much potential down side environmental risk...however i must admit i haven't been following there progress lately?



Ultimately, LNC is aiming to produce syngas and has two thoughts about what to do with that gas - either turn it into liquid fuel, use it to generate electricity, or both. A third option would be to simply build a pipeline sell the gas to an existing power station or other third party (Torrens Island power station comes immediately to mind).

Overall, it's a different business despite both being in energy. 

LNC is comparable to the CSM industry a decade or so ago - doubts about production processes and not sure what to do with the gas once it is out of the ground. But at the end of the day, they have a flammable gas product which, if it can be produced cheaply enough, ought to be able to find a buyer either directly or via LNC's own liquids / power plants. The rivals are the conventional fossil fuel industries - coal, oil and natural gas. 

GDY is basically a renewable energy company hoping to grab a slice of the Mandatory Renewable Energy Target (MRET) market which government has created. The rivals are the other developers of renewable electricity generation in Australia, primarily from wind but also from other sources including hydro, biomass and solar.

In my opinion it comes down to oil prices. If oil is cheap then LNC's gas has no real use other than as fuel for electricity generation, thus leaving LNC as some form of integrated mining (gassification) and power generation company - basically the same business model as any other power generator which produces thier own fuel despite using a different technology.

On the other hand, if oil goes to $200 per barrel then it won't make sense to burn gas (either natural gas or LNC's syngas) to generate baseload electricity when it can be far more profitably be used, either directly or in liquefied form, to replace oil.


----------



## Tukker (14 April 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

But but but but, it went up 13% since this thread got active again. :

Fundamentals haven't changed. Risks are the same they have been for at least the last couple of years, and the price has shown strong support around 66c repeatedly.

Besides that, how many green thumb funds are obliged to invest in these kind of companies?  Can't share inventory and demand from these "bubble creators" increase the value of this company without any real valuations?  Pump it baby!  

Looks like its reached a top technically at 67c, I'm hoping to see a minor retraction to 65c and perhaps a new trough formed with higher lows.


----------



## gohawks (2 June 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Any thoughts on GDY's continual price drop? Down to 0.40 today which looks to be an all time low. Is the dropping price of oil having an effect? Possible upcoming cap raising? 

I do already hold just starting to wonder if i should be accumulating some more at this price.


----------



## Tukker (2 June 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Don't think the fundamentals have changed, but to be honest i haven't looked.  Chart is abysmal. The recent drop could be assumed a result to world affairs, the market has been jittery.  40 cents is the lowest its been as far as i can tell, that's usually a bad sign, pray for a consolidation level to form around 40c and maybe you can scrape some losses back with some time. 

I never go on board GDY due to no free capital, and im glad i didn't. 

To be fair, I am completely out of all renewables for the future. A presentation by Mr Gates at the prestigious Ted Talks event basically threw me right off.   

Be afraid, Be very afraid - Terrapower


----------



## xilehelix (2 June 2010)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

This is def a long term hold stock... renewables are for the future. Buy now when it's low and you'll be rewarded in 5 years. Especially geothermal, prob the best of the bunch... not determined by the elements as nuclear powered heat from the Earth's belly is uninterrupted.


----------



## pcd (26 November 2010)

*SPP with options*

GDY have announced a SPP with a 1 for 1 option thrown in at no cost.
If I take up the SPP, then sell that shares but keep the options I get exposure to the upside with no downside.
I can exercise the option if they are in the money, and leave them alone if not. Whats' wrong with my thinking?
OK the SP will go dwn as a result of the dilution and it might cost me (say) 10% with the price drop & costs etc.

It seems to good to be true and that being the case usually is, so can someone help me with where my thinking is going wrong?

pcd

SPP is lower of 0.50 or 10% below 5 day average


----------



## Tysonboss1 (26 November 2010)

*Re: SPP with options*



pcd said:


> GDY have announced a SPP with a 1 for 1 option thrown in at no cost.
> If I take up the SPP, then sell that shares but keep the options I get exposure to the upside with no downside.
> I can exercise the option if they are in the money, and leave them alone if not. Whats' wrong with my thinking?
> OK the SP will go dwn as a result of the dilution and it might cost me (say) 10% with the price drop & costs etc.
> ...






There is no real fundamental reason why the share price should drop because of dilution. Offcourse there is more shares being issued, But there is also more assets appearing on the balance sheet in the form of cash from the SPP so it sort of cancels out any dilution.

This combined with the company having more secure finances may have a positive impact on share price.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 November 2010)

*Re: SPP with options*



pcd said:


> GDY have announced a SPP with a 1 for 1 option thrown in at no cost.
> If I take up the SPP, then sell that shares but keep the options I get exposure to the upside with no downside.
> I can exercise the option if they are in the money, and leave them alone if not. Whats' wrong with my thinking?
> OK the SP will go dwn as a result of the dilution and it might cost me (say) 10% with the price drop & costs etc.
> ...




How about some details...what's the conditions of the options and what price is the SSP going for, how much are they raising etc etc etc.


----------



## pcd (26 November 2010)

*Re: SPP with options*



So_Cynical said:


> How about some details...what's the conditions of the options and what price is the SSP going for, how much are they raising etc etc etc.




I'm not really sure how / why that is significant (actually if I did know why it was significant, I'd probably not be asking the question!).

Here goes.

SPP is lower of $0.50 or 5 day average (@17/12/2010) - 5%
Exercise price on the option is 0.55, expiry 31/3/2012, cost $0
Maximum number of shares to be raised 88m - current shares issued 293m.
They may be raising a further 60m shares + 60m options next year (Possible Placement).

pcd


----------



## oztrades (27 November 2010)

*Re: SPP with options*



pcd said:


> I'm not really sure how / why that is significant (actually if I did know why it was significant, I'd probably not be asking the question!).
> 
> Here goes.
> 
> ...




Are they putting the money in there pocket?
Why do they need to raise a further 60m shares plus options?


----------



## teabagger (27 February 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Could talk of a carbon tax help Geo and possibly bring some life back into this thread?


----------



## Smurf1976 (27 February 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



teabagger said:


> Could talk of a carbon tax help Geo and possibly bring some life back into this thread?



A carbon tax would certainly have the effect of raising the value of wholesale electricity and hence fututre earnings from any Australian project GDY actually brings on line.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 February 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> A carbon tax would certainly have the effect of raising the value of wholesale electricity and hence fututre earnings from any Australian project GDY actually brings on line.




I'm suspecting that a carbon tax will work very differently than a ETS with credits...the devil will be in the detail.


----------



## Smurf1976 (28 February 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> I'm suspecting that a carbon tax will work very differently than a ETS with credits...the devil will be in the detail.



Agreed. But if it doesn't have the effect of increasing the cost of generating electricity from coal then, from an environmental perspective, the tax would seem to be somewhat pointless.

The generally accepted price for new coal or gas-fired generation is in the order of 4 cents per kilowatt hour at the power station. This includes costs of construction, operation, fuel etc. Presumably, a tax on CO2 emissions from such a plant would lead to higher costs. (Presumably... we're dealing with government here!).


----------



## So_Cynical (1 March 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> Agreed. But if it doesn't have the effect of increasing the cost of generating electricity from coal then, from an environmental perspective, the tax would seem to be somewhat pointless.
> 
> The generally accepted price for new coal or gas-fired generation is in the order of 4 cents per kilowatt hour at the power station. This includes costs of construction, operation, fuel etc. Presumably, a tax on CO2 emissions from such a plant would lead to higher costs. (Presumably... we're dealing with government here!).




On the tax side of the legislation i agree totally, generation from coal will get more expensive for sure as the emissions will be taxed...its the credit side of the legislation that's the worry...if all Kyoto compliant actions that resulted in emissions reductions are honoured then it means a lot of money will flow to the gas generators with Kyoto compliant gas generation units.

Even a mob like GDY could miss-out if Kyoto commitments are not honoured...they will probably just replace any Kyoto credits with some sort of funding arrangement or tax break. :dunno:


----------



## jbocker (15 March 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I bought GDY quite some ago, thinking I would hold for the longer term. I also bought some very cheap stocks with geothermal interests. The plan was GDY prove the concept and the cheapies go for a ride, and follow GDYs rise.

NOT the bloody other way around. 
GDY got down to 25c today.

Another one for the lessons learned file.


----------



## travwj (15 March 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I'mi n the same boat as you jbocker, GDY have gone nowherebut down for a couple of years. It doesn't seem like much is being achieved in the cooper basin at the moment.

I thought it may of had support at 30cents but most of the market has droppd and GDY has done the same. Not to sure how low it will go.

Trav


----------



## jbocker (26 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



jbocker said:


> I bought GDY quite some ago, thinking I would hold for the longer term. I also bought some very cheap stocks with geothermal interests. The plan was GDY prove the concept and the cheapies go for a ride, and follow GDYs rise.
> 
> NOT the bloody other way around.
> GDY got down to 25c today.
> ...




GDY 14.5 cents
I think 1 of my 'cheapies' (EDE) will overtake it soon.
I wonder if this Geothermal technology will be voted fraccing useless or is this the result of a savage market on innovative technology stocks.


----------



## bob99 (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I have to wonder about the events of yesterday, this stock has been declining almost a cent or 1/2 cent every day for months now - 39.5c on 21/2/11, and as low as 12c yesterday (28/6/11). There has been no reason for it, e.g. no news, yet no news it not bad news, however I am not blind enough to think no news means good news.

However, the fall away has been with no explanation, no word from the board, no word from anyone. All the analyst's (cough cough splutter splutter) gave up the ghost with any comment a long time back and yet the stock falls. Its only when that corrupt and inept lumbering beast - the ASX - wakes up one morning and thinks ... "mmm, maybe we should do our job and request some information on the fall in price". GDY says "Ohhh, but Mr ASX man all is well and all is on track" and off goes the share price ---> up!

So, what has been going on? It has had nothing to do with tax loss selling as this has been going on to long, and the falls are not significant. That is no one event can be held accountable. The climate debt has nothing to do with it - as if things remain the same they do well, and if the ALP/Greens get their way then GDY can expect more. So a bit of a win win situation as far as I can see. The financial crisis while an excuse for my lost cat to countries going broke is not an excuse. So what has gone on? They dont register on the shorting table's, so I wonder, I just wonder, and maybe I might ask the other inept lumbering beast – ASIC - to have a look and ask a question or 17 of them, the most important few:

1. Given the substantial decline in your share value since 21/2/11, and over the longer term since the 22/10/11 (then 63.5cents) why have you not addressed the market to make comment on the share price and what the company is doing?
2. Have any options expired at a rate close to the lowest range (share range that is) or have any executives exercised their right to buy at low rates? Ohhh, yes I am implying that the company has allowed the share price to decline for gain – who’s I don’t know, yet in the absence of any event or reason for a decline then you have to look at some of the most serious possible reasons. Anyone remember ABC Child Care? BNB? CNP? Etc.

Maybe a few more companies should be held significantly more accountable for the companies behaviour.

Ohhh ... yes I own these, at varying prices and happy to hold for the long term as I believe there is value, however I get concerned when I just see my money washing away for no reason.


----------



## kingkev (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Must agree with you here,ASX should be intervening.  I have been watching this bunch for the past 2 years but everytime I want to pull the trigger the sp is further South than the day before.  Will they become a take over target?

I will pull the trigger at 10c if it gets that low because I feel that it is then severely undervalued.  The problem with 10c is that if it cannot find support at 10c it will probably be 5c in quick time

Happy watching


----------



## Tysonboss1 (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Maybe it's because after millions of dollars and over 7 years of drilling and have still not come close to producing enough electricity to power night light. How long can investors wait, This one is in the hands of the speculaters at the moment and when speculation is at play you will always see action that defies logic.

To be honest I can't see any real value growing until cashflow starts coming in, and who knows when that will happen, It's not really investment grade till that happens.

If you buy in you will have to be prepared to wait a long time to see results, an hope of a short term gain is pure speculation.


----------



## kingkev (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I am of the opinion that most Geo thermal stocks are in the same boat.  Some have moved backwards faster than others.  Until sample projects are on board and things become more tangible these are purely trading a stocks.  I hold Hot rocks but will wait before I pull the trigger on this one


----------



## bob99 (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Tysonboss1 said:


> Maybe it's because after millions of dollars and over 7 years of drilling and have still not come close to producing enough electricity to power night light. How long can investors wait, This one is in the hands of the speculaters at the moment and when speculation is at play you will always see action that defies logic.
> 
> To be honest I can't see any real value growing until cashflow starts coming in, and who knows when that will happen, It's not really investment grade till that happens.
> 
> If you buy in you will have to be prepared to wait a long time to see results, an hope of a short term gain is pure speculation.




Ohhh, I agree with you on this. However, they seem to have acheived more in the last 12 months than they did the previous 5yrs, so the share price decline is a rather strange one. It has been clear nothing would be produced - such as the polit plant - until 2012, so it just seems strange that "investors" got sick of them approx. 3 months ago, and the decline (the amount per day) seems just a little strange as well.

Almost the same amount each day - with no "up" at all, its all down, and its the same number of (approx.) shares each day. Not suggesting a conspiracy, yet its just a little more odd than other stocks I see people give up on, or there being no news or developments and the price slips.

This is/has been one of those very odd stock movements, for me anyway.


----------



## kingkev (29 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Report out, Nothing substantial

Keep watching


----------



## bob99 (30 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Just out of fairness, where was the ASX yesterday with a 33.33% gain for no reason? And the ASX wonders why they might be in trouble when some competition arrives soon!


----------



## kingkev (30 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I could see nothing in yesterdays ann to make it one of the biggest price percentage jumpers yesterday.  Was thinking about buying in at such lows before the jump but might sit back now and watch


----------



## bob99 (30 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



kingkev said:


> I could see nothing in yesterdays ann to make it one of the biggest price percentage jumpers yesterday.  Was thinking about buying in at such lows before the jump but might sit back now and watch




I did, lucky me, got a parcel at 12cents, was a blind hope that they might come back (in time) and make some of my more expensive parcels look better, so for once I made a decision that didn’t come back to bite me. However, I think GDY will be a "set and forget" now. 

Not the best decision to make, yet if I just leave them and come back in 12 months I will either:

1. Lost my money - so what’s new, ha!
2. Break even across the board.
3. They have delivered the pilot, it is successful, the other drill holes are going well and their SP has hit stratospheric levels (well maybe not that high).


----------



## kingkev (30 June 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Well done BOB

Holding at 12c....................I am too much of a procrasternator.  I think I might have missed the bus.

Good luck mate


----------



## alexc2005 (4 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

wowsers.

To think i was watching this for the past few months when it was stagnant at 30c, decided to remove it from my radar. Could have been an easy 200% gain.. in a matter of half a week.

Congrats to holders.


----------



## bob99 (6 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Just to follow on from my earlier comments, I have to seriously ask the question: Is the ASX corrupt, or just simply inept and incompetent?

Dont get me wrong, I own this stock and like it when it is going up, esp. since I was lucky to get in at 12cents, however a stock falls almost a cent a day for a month and no questions are asked; the stock falls 5 cents over 4 days and questions are asked; and it then rise's 7 cents in 3 days and no questions are asked; and finally I come back from a trip and see they went up by as much as 8 cents in a day and no questions are asked.

I have to repeat, is this just a corrupt ASX or an inept and incompetent one?

I like making money, and I like when my stock goes up, however a little consistency wouldnt hurt would it? I should say this is not just GDY, I see it with so many stocks.


----------



## basilio (6 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I think there is a confluence of issues happening with GDY

1) The inevitable disappointment with past failures results in  disillusionment with a steady bleed of investors

2) The uncertainty about a concrete renewable energy incentive (Carbon Tax) creates further uncertainty and thus less interest.

3) On the other hand  the company is still progressing and hopes (yet again) for a successful result.  Perhaps this will be the one.

So the share is gradually oversold to the 12 cent stage at which point more hard headed institutional investors decide it is just too cheap and that with the introduction of a carbon tax  the opportunity to get a profitable project  up and running looks too good to ignore.

So they all pile in.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (6 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



bob99 said:


> Just to follow on from my earlier comments, I have to seriously ask the question: Is the ASX corrupt, or just simply inept and incompetent?
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I own this stock and like it when it is going up, esp. since I was lucky to get in at 12cents, however a stock falls almost a cent a day for a month and no questions are asked; the stock falls 5 cents over 4 days and questions are asked; and it then rise's 7 cents in 3 days and no questions are asked; and finally I come back from a trip and see they went up by as much as 8 cents in a day and no questions are asked.
> 
> ...




What questions do you think the ASX should be asking? and What difference would it make?


----------



## bob99 (6 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Tysonboss1 said:


> What questions do you think the ASX should be asking? and What difference would it make?




Questions? The same pointless meaningless and ultimately silly questions like you have asked me, and in turn the same pointless silly glib answer I have given you!


----------



## Tysonboss1 (7 July 2011)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



bob99 said:


> Questions? The same pointless meaningless and ultimately silly questions like you have asked me, and in turn the same pointless silly glib answer I have given you!




Ok, 

You made a comment and asked the question if the asx is corrupt, You then said that you were not happy because they have been asking questions.

I just wanted to know what you wanted them to ask, and what you hoped would happen as a result of them asking these questions.

To be honest I don't believe the asx should waste time asking the company to explain share price actions as the company them selves would have no idea unless they contacted every buyer and seller each day and surveyed them as to the reasons they have bought or sold, any explaination would be meaningless without such research.

It would be silly to think evey share price movement was related to things happening at the company.


----------



## frankie_boy (24 January 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Having a small dabble in this one. Not much chatter on this for a while I see. Anyone else following/holding?


----------



## travwj (24 January 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I have been holding for a while...about 4 years. It was a buy and hold, and I liked the idea of green energy, infact the first stock I invested in. Since then it has gone down hill, should of sold out a long time ago, and am now just keeping it just incase GDY get there **** together....good concept, but wrong location....and taking along time to prove up that it works.


----------



## So_Cynical (24 January 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



frankie_boy said:


> Having a small dabble in this one. Not much chatter on this for a while I see. Anyone else following/holding?




Following, have been for years..the only thing stopping me having a bite is the inevitability of a cap raising.

The project is still viable and capable of producing a large % of Australia's renewable energy...lessons have been learnt, costly lessons and now all the boxes seem to have been ticked.



travwj said:


> good concept, but wrong location....and taking along time to prove up that it works.




That's where the hottest granites are so that's where the project had to go...you know if it ever becomes economically and technically feasible to wirelessly transmit electricity...this project would be worth a billion dollars.


----------



## catfish (25 January 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

GDY was the second share that I ever purchased. I actually used both government stimulus payments i recieved to purchase my parcel in 2009. It was the worst investment I have ever made in terms of loss and it is now worth so little I can't sell it. 

GDY is a dog. I use to get excited reading the company's announcements, now I don't bother. The poor investment has provided me with some valuable lessons. No matter how 'cool' the bussiness idea sounds, if the financials don't stack up then it is a bad investment. 

With GDY I have heard people justifying their investment based on the fact coal and oil will run out and that Australia needs a renewable energy source, but this is a long time down the track and in reality it is ridiculous to consider this when making an investment now. 

There will be a cap raising followed by another and another..... The only way commercialisation will happen is if origin get back on board. But still there will be another cap raising.


----------



## frankie_boy (3 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Well Ladies seems as tho GDY has struck gold. Big shift in the SP.


----------



## So_Cynical (3 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



frankie_boy said:


> Well Ladies seems as tho GDY has struck gold. Big shift in the SP.




Struck gold hey...you mean the pilot plant is up and running, the pilot plant from 4 years ago.  it was always going to work...just a matter of time and throwing enough money at it.

Shame the Noalition will pull the plug on green energy.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> Struck gold hey...you mean the pilot plant is up and running, the pilot plant from 4 years ago.  it was always going to work...just a matter of time and throwing enough money at it.
> 
> Shame the Noalition will pull the plug on green energy.



It's the only real potential game changer in terms of energy generation. Everything else is either scale limited (hydro), intermittent (wind) or is simply another fossil fuel (unconventional gas, underground coal gassification and so on).

Geothermal could actually provide firm, dispatchable power to the grid and is thus a "real" alternative to fossil fuels and nuclear.


----------



## WRONG'UN (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

New Zealand has been generating geothermal power for decades.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geothermal_power_in_New_Zealand


----------



## Country Lad (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



WRONG'UN said:


> New Zealand has been generating geothermal power for decades.




Yes and so have many other countries with their heat sources closer to the surface.  The challenge in Australia has been mainly the drill depth of 4 kilometres, the more difficult types of materials they need to drill through.  Circulating the water/steam over the 8 km distance also needs a little more technology than a pool pump.

It is good to see that they have the demo plant working, the challenge then will be proving large scale commercial production.



So_Cynical said:


> Shame the Noalition will pull the plug on green energy.




How about we keep childish political comments in the politics thread.  This adds no value to the discussions in share threads.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Judd (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> ...just a matter of time and throwing enough money at it.




Courtesy of the taxpayer



> $22.2 million R&D Tax Incentive refund received



 as per ASX announcement.  Alternatively, chew through shareholders funds and then get the Guvment to cough up.  Always wonder in these situations whether if/when a private company makes a profit it pays back those moneys.  Gotta luve capitalism .


----------



## chops_a_must (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Judd said:


> Courtesy of the taxpayer
> 
> as per ASX announcement.  Alternatively, chew through shareholders funds and then get the Guvment to cough up.  Always wonder in these situations whether if/when a private company makes a profit it pays back those moneys.  Gotta luve capitalism .




Most large companies will be using the same deal.

Any ARC linkage funding, can be put into the R&D offset, if it can show a wider benefit, for instance.


----------



## burglar (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Judd said:


> Courtesy of the taxpayer
> 
> as per ASX announcement.  Alternatively, chew through shareholders funds and then get the Guvment to cough up.  Always wonder in these situations whether if/when a private company makes a profit it pays back those moneys.  Gotta luve capitalism .




It's what I call visible spending of Taxpayer Dollars.
Building a road tunnel that Taxpayers drive through, 
when a rail tunnel would have a greater economic benefit.

They are buying votes.


----------



## Smurf1976 (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



WRONG'UN said:


> New Zealand has been generating geothermal power for decades.



Indeed they have. But there's a big difference between a wet geothermal resource close to the surface in NZ (drill a hole and steam comes out) versus simply having some hot rocks 4km below the surface with no actual steam (have to put water down there, heat it then take it back out as steam).

Geothermal is like most natural resources. The "low hanging fruit" which is easy to get at and easy to use is relatively limited and poorly distributed geographically. In contrast, there's plenty of dry geothermal resources at great depths in many places - the question is how to put it to use.

Once they have steam out of the ground, then it's all very conventional power generation technology the same as found in any coal or nuclear power station (and some oil or gas fired plants).


----------



## So_Cynical (4 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



WRONG'UN said:


> New Zealand has been generating geothermal power for decades.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geothermal_power_in_New_Zealand




Apples and Oranges...GDY does hot rock Geo, totally different.

--------------------------



So_Cynical said:


> Shame the Noalition will pull the plug on green energy.





Country Lad said:


> How about we keep childish political comments in the politics thread.  This adds no value to the discussions in share threads.




Seriously? no value? Govt funding will be severely reduced by the noaliotion if not totally withdrawn and that's not relevant to a green energy stock thread.

Political reality - statement of fact, Pull ya head in.


----------



## Smurf1976 (5 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

If an actual alternative government (one that has a reasonable chance of winning an election) has policies which differ from the present government and which impact a particular company or industry then I don't see anything wrong with discussing this point on a stock thread relating to that company.

A Coalition win at the next election could be considered a business risk for companies like GDY in much the same way as a drought is a business risk to agriculture and a drop in consumer spending is a business risk to a retailer. If you are investing long term then it is wise to at least be aware of the major risks to the business be they political or otherwise.


----------



## Country Lad (5 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> If an actual alternative government (one that has a reasonable chance of winning an election) has policies which differ from the present government and which impact a particular company or industry then I don't see anything wrong with discussing this point on a stock thread relating to that company.




I agree.  But to make a childish political comment in a share discussion thread which is patently wrong not only doesn't add value, it misleads people.  Geothermal is supported under their direct action plan.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## WRONG'UN (5 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> It's the only real potential game changer in terms of energy generation. Everything else is either scale limited (hydro), intermittent (wind) or is simply another fossil fuel (unconventional gas, underground coal gassification and so on).
> 
> Geothermal could actually provide firm, dispatchable power to the grid and is thus a "real" alternative to fossil fuels and nuclear.




My posting followed the above, and was meant to support the case that geothermal energy is a serious, viable alternative. 

You guys are right, the Australian method is more complicated than in NZ, but that's just a technical difference in the harnessing method, not a fundamental difference in the energy form.


----------



## So_Cynical (5 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Country Lad said:


> I agree.  But to make a childish political comment in a share discussion thread which is patently wrong not only doesn't add value, it misleads people.  Geothermal is supported under their direct action plan.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Direct action is a scheme that raises no money and spends a hell of a lot less.



			
				http://www.greghunt.com.au/Issues/DirectAction/DirectAction-Index.aspx said:
			
		

> Our policy will cost $3.2 billion over 4 years, while the ETS costs $40.6 billion over the first four years.




Less money in = less money out to fund green energy development...and lets keep in mind the Howard Governments Kyoto back flip and the under funding of the AGO.

Real action on climate change and Broadband is something that is not in the Noalitions DNA, these guys are not big picture thinkers and as all can clearly see have been dragged kicking and screaming to their current policy positions.


----------



## Country Lad (5 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> Pull ya head in.




I think I might just do that.  I spent quite a few years away from this forum because there were too much garbage  and it might just be time to do that again.  

This is not a shares forum any more, it has turned into a silly biased, bigoted, partisan political point scoring waste of time from both sides, particularly when we start getting the rubbish like this posted in the shares threads.


----------



## thirstcrusher (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Whats happening with GDY? I made a silly newbie mistake buying these at 0.16 and they have back flipped to 0.10. Is there any potential here? What will it take to get the price climbing. I thought when I bought them when they finally built the pilot plant that one of the big companies will buy in and become partners. Not looking good. Wait and see I guess.


----------



## ROE (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Investment Fads, they dont works well in subdue market 
Lot of hype green energy but they yet to prove if they can make good money out of the technology

they proved it sort of work, how are they going to generate shareholder wealth? 
that the only guarantee long term survival and return...how much money you can make from that technology...?

dont worry too much, you learn over time, most people dont make good investment when they starting out...over time you should be able to sort out the good, the bad and the ugly....


----------



## thirstcrusher (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



ROE said:


> Investment Fads, they dont works well in subdue market
> Lot of hype green energy but they yet to prove if they can make good money out of the technology
> 
> they proved it sort of work, how are they going to generate shareholder wealth?
> ...




Totally agree with you 100%. I am now only to start to filter out the good the bad and the ugly. I have 5 so far but this one is putting me in the red badly otherwise i'd be green. I don't know I want to sell as soon as it hits 0.16 and move on but im not sure if that will even happen as ive been closely looking at this stock each day and the highest it reached was 0.13 
Yes I jumped the band wagon when I seen a big buy for this company last week when they announced the pilot was up and running investment fad as you said. But I was being impatient and bought in like the doofus that I am? Just out curiousity are you on this band wagon with GDY as well?


----------



## chops_a_must (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



thirstcrusher said:


> Totally agree with you 100%. I am now only to start to filter out the good the bad and the ugly. I have 5 so far but this one is putting me in the red badly otherwise i'd be green. I don't know I want to sell as soon as it hits 0.16 and move on but im not sure if that will even happen as ive been closely looking at this stock each day and the highest it reached was 0.13




Time to read up on how to deal with losing trades.

And with that, plus this experience, you'll be the better for it.


----------



## basilio (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

I believe it will take quite a long time for the market to factor in longer term value for GDY (and many other green technologies) .

Currently whenever there is a dollar on the table  profits are taken. Ergo SP goes down. Also there have been many false starts in the past few years. There are questions about whether this is just another similar situation witha depressing ending.

The upside ? If in fact the company and the technology has turned the current prices are very juicy.  
Best of luck


----------



## ROE (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



basilio said:


> I believe it will take quite a long time for the market to factor in longer term value for GDY (and many other green technologies) .
> 
> Currently whenever there is a dollar on the table  profits are taken. Ergo SP goes down. Also there have been many false starts in the past few years. There are questions about whether this is just another similar situation witha depressing ending.
> 
> ...




The technology works but can you make a high rate of return from it is the investors job to figure it out...

Flying with air planes is possible since early 1900s and it change the way ordinary people travel and explore... can you generate high return from it? The answer to that is NO so it will always Be a bad investment in airlines

This applied to all new technology and business, just because something is good and useful it, it does not automatically make you money even if you are the first or last investor...


----------



## So_Cynical (11 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



ROE said:


> The technology works but can you make a high rate of return from it is the investors job to figure it out...
> 
> Flying with air planes is possible since early 1900s and it change the way ordinary people travel and explore... can you generate high return from it? The answer to that is NO so it will always Be a bad investment in airlines.




Except that air travel is discretionary and industry participants can be based overseas in a low cost environment, electric power is not discretionary and has to be generated reasonably close to where it is consumed..


----------



## Smurf1976 (12 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



So_Cynical said:


> Except that air travel is discretionary and industry participants can be based overseas in a low cost environment, electric power is not discretionary and has to be generated reasonably close to where it is consumed..



Electricity consumption is subject to the same forces to a significant extent.

The largest users, heavy industry, will go wherever electricity is cheap. That the former State Electricity Commissions built large, highly efficient (low cost) power stations is the only reason those industries are in Australia in the first place.

At the commercial (as distinct from industrial) level, the largest uses are:

1. Lighting (which is over done in many cases, and for which electricity consumption now competes against lower energy use / higher capital cost options such as LED). Electrical load is being lost from this area across the country.

2. Heating and cooling for which electricity competes directly against gas (yes, at the commercial scale you can certainly use gas for cooling). There are increasing instances of electrical load being diverted to gas, most notably via a larges scheme in Sydney covering a substantial area.

At the residential level, the largest user is water heating which competes directly against gas, and low-electricity options such as solar/electric and heat pumps. The other large residential use, in terms of total consumption, is heating which competes directly against natural gas, LPG, wood etc. And of course rooftop solar is also a competitor at the residential level, noting that in some markets (notably South Australia) market penetration of solar is now over 20%. 

In the Australian context, the extreme situation is Tasmania where about 50% of total electricity use competes directly against overseas suppliers of electricity, 10% is to other trade exposed industries and 20% competes directly against gas / oil / wood. Only 20% of consumption is "safe" although even that now competes against residential solar and increasing energy efficiency of consumer devices, most notably commercial lighting.

It's not as extreme in the other states (although Qld and WA aren't overly dissimilar to Tas) but certainly there is a substantial portion of electrical load which can be relocated overseas should circumstances warrant. 

Of note is that following major reform of the industry over the past two decades, Australia is no longer as competitive at electricity supply as it used to be. That is, costs have increased and we are no longer the 3rd cheapest as we used to be and are now quite some way down the list. The effect of that, thus far, has been first a cessation of the establishment of price sensitive industries in Australia and in more recent times some of that load has begun to actually move offshore. Notable in that sense is that the ultimate destination of relocation includes both developed and lesser developed countries - the motive to relocate is electricity cost, not wages which are a lower component of total business costs.

As for GDY, it is in the same position as every other electricity generation company in Australia. If it is to succeed, it will be by means of competing for an increasing share of a shrinking pie. At least it will unless it can significantly undercut the market, and do direct deals with large consumers who would otherwise be overseas (noting that two other generation companies are already going down this track).


----------



## So_Cynical (12 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



Smurf1976 said:


> *
> As for GDY, it is in the same position as every other electricity generation company in Australia*. If it is to succeed, it will be by means of competing for an increasing share of a shrinking pie. At least it will unless it can significantly undercut the market, and do direct deals with large consumers who would otherwise be overseas (noting that two other generation companies are already going down this track).




With one major difference, GDY is and into the future will produce baseload renewable energy, and that energy currently and into the future will also produce renewable energy offsets/credits that are and will be tradable.

Its a big point of difference.


----------



## polpak (19 May 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Current sentiment results from lack of production achieved from geothermal energy production in Australia.

Restating the potential capability of generate geothermal power, not helping.  Investors not wish to see technical challenges significantly reducing chances for energy production.  

Geothermal energy production needs be regarded as happening, with occasional challenges resolvable. 


Geothermal energy needs be seen as established, not problems to be resolved. 

Geothermal supporters need demonstrate self-interest, go do their bit to ensure Birdsville well known, widely discussed, as a geothermal energy producer, to remind others it is ongoing production in Australia  - not just a remote potential possibility. 


Self interest's stupidity shows when so little media reference to potential benefits (for geothermal) arising from suggestions to upgrade and expand geothermal power output from Birdsville.

This can flow on to support where challenges a bit higher.




Possible change of Australian government appears unlikely to support and improve goethermal energy generation in Australia, perhaps influenced ORG to reduce support so pressure GDY to start generation and prove geothermal technology is functional not theoretical.


IF do see  GDY production from Innaminka then most geothermal permit holdings may achieve values which support further investment and development.

IF do not GDY succeed and produce stable consistent production at Innaminka then expect all geothermal permit holding values to reduce significantly.



A lot hanging on Innaminka and Birdsville.


----------



## thirstcrusher (9 July 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Anyone know why the sudden spike in GDY today? I was surprised to see it jump. Was going to sell at 14.5 and count my losses and move on but seems kind of suss how the sudden jump? Is this a hold?


----------



## frankie_boy (23 July 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*



thirstcrusher said:


> Anyone know why the sudden spike in GDY today? I was surprised to see it jump. Was going to sell at 14.5 and count my losses and move on but seems kind of suss how the sudden jump? Is this a hold?




I am going to hold. I dont have a lot so not really worried what happens. But who knows where this could end up.


----------



## SuperGlue (25 July 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Geodynamics Ltd. (GDY), an explorer seeking to produce power from hot underground rocks, said Santos Ltd. (STO) and Chevron Corp. (CVX), developers of shale gas projects in central Australia, are interested in becoming customers. 

“Those discussions have commenced,” Geoff Ward, chief executive officer of Brisbane-based Geodynamics, said today in a phone interview. “I’ve spoken to those operators, and they are very positive about acting as initial customers for us. They see the interest in this as a long-term supply resource.” 

Geodynamics expects to sign a customer in six months to 12 months, Ward said. The company is also planning to apply for funding from Australia’s A$10 billion ($9.3 billion) Clean Energy Finance Corp. and looking for a new partner after Origin Energy Ltd. (ORG) withdrew from a joint venture this year, he said. 


Link:
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-...-talks-to-supply-power-to-chevron-santos.html


A little speck of light at the end of tunnel.............


----------



## thirstcrusher (10 September 2013)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

anyone still holding GDY?


----------



## thirstcrusher (18 February 2014)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Is something happening with this stock? Seemed suss today when it dropped to 7.9c then went back up to 8.5c before dropping again sometime later and picking up again. Are they signing Santos or any other big firm or is it just talk?


----------



## polpak (18 February 2014)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

GDY_20140130_December 2013 Quarterly Activities Report

Interesting reading.



-------Extracts--->: 

#  Geodynamics continued its engagement with the Solomon Islands Electricity Authority to progress electricity supply and power purchase agreements.

#  KUTh shareholder acceptances of Geodynamics’ Takeover Offer passed the 90% level. Post the quarter, Geodynamics successfully completed the compulsory acquisition of all outstanding shares to hold 100% of KUTh Energy Limited. The acquisition of KUTh aligns with Geodynamics’ strategy to develop a portfolio of high quality, small-medium scale, conventional (“volcanic-hosted”) geothermal projects initially targeting the Pacific Islands region, capable of providing nearer term revenues to shareholders.

#  The Company’s cash position at the end of the quarter stood at $ 33.8 million. 


#  ... As we have stressed a number of times, our ability to continue the development of the Habanero resource is dependent on securing a viable customer for the project. With the completion of the trial and FDP we will seek to bring these discussions to a positive agreement. ...

#  ...  It was also encouraging to receive the news from the Solomon Islands Government, that the Project had been
recognised as an “Infrastructure Project of National Importance”. This emphasises the vital role our project can play in
providing the Solomon Islands sustainable, reliable power at reduced end user prices, and lays good foundations for
our ongoing engagement with the Solomon Islands Electricity Authority on a customer agreement. We look forward
to progressing commercial discussions with the Government of Solomon Islands and the Solomon Islands Electrical
Authority to secure the customer contracts necessary to commence our exploration drilling in the coming months. ...


<-------END Extracts-----





---Following---MY Comments-->:  



31 Jan 2014 announced that GDY received a R&D Tax Incentive refund of $8.5 million, under the Federal Government’s R&D Tax Incentive Scheme,  while anticipated still nice to receive.  

Not sure IF the $8.5 million was counted or not, in the $33.8 million funds available in 30 Jan 2014 report, so may add to cash reserves. 



Admit not expect a lot in near future with Habanero.

BTW this change IF Santos or another "interested party" signs a firm  agreement for Habanero to actually supply power.   

Without an agreement funding Habanero the supply is IMHO not likely in immediate future.

Add that alternate energy is not favoured politically at moment, so actual production action IMHO required to change sentiments. 




Solomon Islands appears to be shallow, so geothermal prospects similar to New Zealand or Birdsville.

Solomon Islands need power, diesel costs open to challenge from shallow geothermal, switching to gas not so attractive paying world prices,  so for Solomon's  GDY may be able to move into generation, with fewer technical difficulties.    

Experienced in New Zealand geothermal power supply, feel more comfortable IF OriginEnergy was available to assist post-drilling, as production partner/manager, given critical for GDY to be successful and achieve generation and supply. 


GDY  may with serious Solomon's agreements signed achieve symbolic production start FYE2015 from which interest will certainly rise...



KEEP WATCH for GDY securing Solomon's power purchase agreement. 




Status: Watch,  possibility some short term trading opportunities to increase holdings...



.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 February 2014)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Whilst GDY is a geothermal company, the end product is electricity.

Cheap sources of electricity, under normal circumstances, are coal, hydro and in some cases gas. Notable in that context is that once built, hydro costs practically nothing to operate and in most cases coal is also very cheap. Gas costs more to operate but is cheaper (than coal or hydro) to build.

Anything else tends to cost considerably more and that is especially so in the case of anything based on oil which is by far the most expensive of the common methods of power generation (to the point that oil generally isn't used in any place that has coal, gas or hydro available).

Even without the cost of transporting the fuel to the power station, oil at USD100 per barrel produces electricity at a cost of over $200 per MWh for fuel alone in a typical power station. Adding in non-fuel costs and transport makes it even higher. In contrast, excluding carbon tax the total cost of power from coal using non-export grade coal is around $40 per MWh (give or take a bit) with the fuel cost being even lower. Even at the export price, coal is still a lot cheaper than oil.

For renewables, the cost is site specific but in the context of a large grid it's sold at the same bulk price as power from other sources. Eg a hydro, geothermal etc plant in the main grid has to compete against coal and gas and pricing is determined accordingly without any real regard to actual costs. 

So there's an obvious attraction to the development of geothermal for supplying power to a location that otherwise depends on oil (diesel, fuel oil etc) rather than competing against established coal, gas or hydro in a major grid. If geothermal costs, say, $100 per MWh then that's not competitive against coal but it sure is cheap compared to diesel. 

So in short, they're on the right track to be developing geothermal in a place that otherwise relies on oil for power generation. At least they are as long as the oil price doesn't crash in a big way. Similar economics for wind etc - competing against expensive diesel is a lot easier than competing against cheap coal etc.


----------



## polpak (9 May 2014)

*Re: GDY - Geodynamics Limited*

Yes, add for interest items our CWE  Carnegie Wave Energy,   which may also be useful  ;-)



Smurf1976 said:


> So in short, they're on the right track to be developing geothermal in a place that otherwise relies on oil for power generation. At least they are as long as the oil price doesn't crash in a big way. Similar economics for wind etc - competing against expensive diesel is a lot easier than competing against cheap coal etc.


----------



## System (30 November 2016)

On November 30th, 2016, Geodynamics Limited (GDY) changed its name and ASX code to ReNu Energy Limited (RNE).


----------



## frugal.rock (9 November 2021)

Might be a bit late on this?
Got no idea what's been pushing it along. 
Volumes and liquidity look a bit ordinary though.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Got no idea what's been pushing it along.



@frugal.rock  ... _there are enough buzzwords to get us to the moon. Current Market Cap is $10mill_

(I feel a Cap Raise coming on)

_September 2021 Quarterly Activities Report _

*Highlights *
• Advancing as a renewable and clean energy incubator/accelerator – ReNu Energy has a defined strategy and key investment criteria to drive growth.  
• First investment completed in July 2021, with Second announced in September 2021. 
• Advanced discussions for a Third strategic investment in the Green Hydrogen sector are progressing favourably. 
• ReNu Energy continues to pursue additional investments, including opportunities in the battery technology sector. 
• $250,000 first tranche investment in Enosi Australia Pty Ltd completed, providing exposure to a new class of Energy-as-a-Service (EaaS) technology.  
• Enosi's share register includes Mirvac Ventures, who propose to deploy Enosi’s Powertracer product on renewable energy projects over the coming months.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _there are enough buzzwords to get us to the moon. Current Market Cap is $10mill_



Buzz buzz.
Non market sensitive announcement, apparently.
Did someone say "hydrogen"?
Just don't mention the Hindenburg...☠️


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 November 2021)

more
_ReNu Energy to Acquire 100% of  Countrywide Renewable Hydrogen Limited _

Highlights  
_• Share Purchase Agreement signed to acquire 100% of Countrywide Renewable Hydrogen (CRH) through the issue of 134,659,520 fully paid ordinary shares at $0.0688 each.  
• CRH is an Australian company that originates Green Hydrogen projects to develop them in collaboration with project partners and governments. 
• Transaction provides access to the growing Green Hydrogen industry through three Australian onshore Green Hydrogen opportunities under initiation with state governments and large partners. 
• CRH also has a pipeline of opportunities in Canada and the USA. 
• CRH targets domestic supply with a view to expand projects for future export demand. _


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2022)

Is there any substance to this thing or is it just jumping on a bandwagon that will never realise any project of significance that actually makes money?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Is there any substance to this thing or is it just jumping on a bandwagon that will never realise any project of significance that actually makes money?



Dunno.  It has moved up from 14c when Countrywide was mentioned (Nov) to 34c today.

02 Feb:
• ... the Australian Government, through Export Finance Australia (EFA), has conditionally approved an A$185 million loan facility to support the development of the Siviour Graphite Project in South Australia.  
• This loan is approved under the Australian Government’s $2 billion Critical Minerals Facility, which was established in September 2021 to assist the development of Australian critical minerals projects and to secure the vital supplies of resources needed to drive the new energy economy and support the resources jobs of the future.

•


----------



## Sean K (8 February 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Dunno.  It has moved up from 14c when Countrywide was mentioned (Nov) to 34c today.
> 
> 02 Feb:
> • ... the Australian Government, through Export Finance Australia (EFA), has conditionally approved an A$185 million loan facility to support the development of the Siviour Graphite Project in South Australia.
> ...




So, they could be in line for plenty of subsidies/grants for their projects and not need to keep asking the market for $$ I take it. 

When I read 'incubator/accelerator' I thought they had some tech like a Large Hadron Collider that was going to split an atom to create hydrogen and then incubate it into fuel.


----------



## Sean K (9 November 2022)

I'm not sure if this announcement warrants the response. Huh?


----------

